# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  WDR-TV - gleich, 21 Uhr: Krebs, Todkrank und abgeschrieben ?

## RuStra

hallohallo,
vielleicht liest es ja noch einer:
wie Wolfgang schon mal gepostet hat - im WDR-TV ist gleich die Sendung "Markt" mit einem Beitrag über einen Mitstreiter aus Dortmund ...

----------


## HorstK

*Sendung verpaßt?* 
*Hier der Inhalt der WDR-TV Sendung:*

*Krebs:* 
*Eine Chemotherapie hilft nicht bei jeder Krebskrankheit. Trotzdem erstatten die Krankenkassen anstandslos die Kosten. Alternative Behandlungsmethoden dagegen werden nach wie vor oft abgelehnt, obwohl die Krankenkassen einen großen Spielraum bei der Bewilligung haben.* 

*Von Caterina Priesner*
*Bei dem heute 65-jährigen Werner K. diagnostizierten die Ärzte vor vier Jahren Prostatakrebs. Sein Knochenmark ist mittlerweile durchgängig befallen. Die Hormonentzugstherapie schlägt bei ihm nicht mehr an. Die Metastasen in seinem Knochenmark verhindern sowohl die Blutbildung als auch eine funktionierende Blutgerinnung. Deshalb wäre die Chemotherapie für ihn gefährlich, wie seine Ärzte ihm erklärt haben. Täglich müsste sein Blut kontrolliert werden und gegebenenfalls eine Bluttransfusion gegeben werden - ein großes Risiko. Schlimmstenfalls könnte Werner K. sogar durch die Behandlung spontan verbluten. Diesem Risiko wollte er sich nicht aussetzen, sondern lieber den Rest des Lebens genießen. Werner K. hat sich gegen eine Chemotherapie entschieden, er möchte lieber eine alternative, ganzheitliche Behandlung von seiner Krankenkasse finanziert bekommen. Seine Ärzte haben ihm bestätigt, dass mit schulmedizinischen Methoden bei ihm nichts mehr zu machen sei und es jetzt vor allem darauf ankäme, seine Lebensqualität zu erhalten oder zu verbessern.*
*Bei der Prostata-Selbsthilfe Dortmund e. V. hat Werner K. von der sogenannten Zellsymbiose-Therapie gehört. Mitpatienten berichteten über gute Ergebnisse. Daraufhin kaufte er sich einige der Mittel, um zunächst einmal Ernährungsdefizite auszugleichen. Seitdem berichtet er über höheres Wohlbefinden und Schmerzfreiheit. Sogar die Opiate, die er vorher nahm, braucht er nicht mehr. Daher leidet er auch nicht mehr unter deren Nebenwirkungen. Sein Arzt bestätigt das. Natürlich möchte er nun die neue, noch nicht anerkannte Therapie ausweiten. Doch seinen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme lehnte seine Krankenkasse ab und verweist auf die herkömmlichen Therapieformen wie Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie.*
*Bundesverfassungsgericht ermöglicht großzügigere Bewilligung*
*Die Sprecherin der Bundesarbeitsgemeinschaft der PatientInnenstellen, Judith Storf, kritisiert den Umgang der Krankenkasse mit dem Versicherten: Das hören wir leider häufiger, da ist Herr K. kein Einzelfall. Zweimal hat er einen sehr gut begründeten Antrag gestellt, und in beiden Fällen ist nicht konkret auf sein Anliegen eingegangen worden, dass er nämlich ein Anrecht auf genau diese Maßnahme hat. In beiden Fällen ist im Prinzip mit ausweichenden Argumenten darauf verwiesen worden, dass er ja die Chemotherapie in Anspruch nehmen könne. Es ist nicht auf sein ursprüngliches Anliegen eingegangen worden, und das empfinden Patienten als besonders empörend - und wenn man sich vor Augen führt, in welcher Situation die Patienten sind, eigentlich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.*
*Tatsächlich ermöglicht ein Verfassungsgerichtsurteil vom 6. Dezember 2005 (AZ: 1 BvR 347/98) den Krankenkassen eine großzügigere Bewilligung alternativer Therapien und Behandlungen, wenn der Versicherte folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt:* 

*Er muss an einer lebensbedrohlichen oder zum Tode führenden Erkrankung leiden;*
*die herkömmlichen, anerkannten medizinischen Behandlungsmethoden müssen ausgeschöpft sein, das heißt, der Patient muss nachweislich austherapiert sein;*
*die Behandlung muss einen nicht ganz entfernt liegenden Heilungserfolg oder eine spürbare positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf haben.*
*Es wird dem Patienten durch die verfassungsgerichtliche Rechtsprechung wesentlich leichter gemacht, nachzuweisen, dass die Behandlungsmethode Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, erklärt Thomas Ufer, Spezialist für Medizinrecht an der Universität Düsseldorf. Da waren früher sehr hohe Maßstäbe angelegt und es musste umfangreiches Studienmaterial bereits vorliegen. Dies wird heute nicht mehr gefordert, so dass unter Umständen auch schon die Bewertung des behandelnden Arztes ausreicht, um eine derartige Sinnhaftigkeit der Behandlung anzunehmen.*
*Auf Anfrage teilt die Techniker Krankenkasse uns schriftlich mit, dass die beantragten Produkte Nahrungsergänzungsmittel seien und sie die Kosten dafür nicht übernehmen dürfe. Doch so einfach ist das nicht. Denn Werner K. möchte eine Therapie, die verschiedene Mittel und Arzneien kombiniert. Und dies könnte die Krankenkasse durchaus würdigen, sagt Medizinrechtler Ufer: Man muss in Fällen wie dem vorliegenden natürlich immer auf das Gesamtpaket abstellen. Das heißt, hier ist die Frage, ob so eine kombinierte Therapie aus Arzneimitteln und Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, wo ja erst das Gesamtkonzept den therapeutischen Wert ausmachen soll, ob in einem derartigen Fall die Krankenkasse eine Leistungsmöglichkeit hätte. Grundsätzlich hätte die Krankenkasse die Möglichkeit, diesen Behandlungsansatz entsprechend zu würdigen.*
*Werner K. hat zweimal Widerspruch gegen die Entscheidung seiner Kasse eingelegt, doch die Techniker Krankenkasse hat bereits telefonisch angekündigt, seinen Antrag erneut abzulehnen. Dabei ist die beantragte Therapie sogar günstiger als eine Chemotherapie, die zu bezahlen die Kasse bereit ist. Bleibt es bei der Ablehnung, will Werner K. vor einem Sozialgericht klagen. Er hofft nun, mithilfe eines einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes eine vorläufige Bewilligung der Kosten zu erreichen, da es ihm in seiner Lebenslage nicht zuzumuten ist, dass sich das Verfahren jahrelang hinzieht.*
*Weitere Informationen:*
*Patienteninformation und -beratung*
*BundesArbeitsGemeinschaft der PatientInnenstellen und -Initiativen*
*Infotelefon: (0 89) 76 75 51 31*
*(Mo. bis Do. 13.00 - 14.00 Uhr)*

----------


## RuStra

> hallohallo,
>    im WDR-TV ist gleich die Sendung "Markt" mit einem Beitrag über einen Mitstreiter aus Dortmund ...


so, das wars, die Geschichte des PK-Kollegen Werner Kunze, der die Kosten für Cellsymbiosis-Therapie von der Techniker-Krankenkasse bezahlt haben will.  Die TK lehnt mit der Begründung ab, dass sie keine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bezahlen dürfe. Werner will beim Sozialgericht nun klagen. Ein echter Mit- und Vorkämpfer! Und kein schlechtes Vorbild - warum klagen wir nicht mehr ??

Wer die Sendung noch sehen will, die Wiederholung ist morgen früh um 10 Uhr, 22.8. 


grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... - warum klagen wir nicht mehr ??


Ich habe z. Zt. das Widerspruchsverfahren wg. Kostenübernahme für Thalidomid am Bein. Das zieht sich hin. Es geht dabei um überschaubare Beträge.

Sollte der Kostenübernahmeantrag entgültig abschlägig entschieden werden, kannst du dich, Rudolf, darauf verlassen, dass ich Klagen werde. Man muss nur sehen, dass diese Verfahren viel Kraft kosten, die manch einer in dieser Situation nicht mehr hat.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

_Konzept der Cellsymbiosis Therapie nach Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer
Der Ausweg aus der therapeutischen Sackgasse

Im Juli 2003 stürzte der genetische Himmel ein, wie ein Forscher resümierte. Was war passiert? Auf dem internationalen Kongress für Genetik in Melbourne hatten Genforscher aus aller Welt das Ende des Anfangs der Genomforschung ausgerufen. Zuvor waren die endgültigen Ergebnisse eines der ehrgeizigsten Forschungsprojekte in der modernen Medizin publiziert worden. Seit Ende der 80er Jahre hatten internationale Forschungsgruppen im Verbund sämtliche Gene in dem mehr als 3 Milliarden Einzelbausteine umfassenden Riesenmolekül der DNA im menschlichen Zellkern katalogisiert. Eingesetzt wurden computergestütze automatisierte Sequenziermaschinen. Die Erwartung war, dass im menschlichen Genom mindestens 120000 Gene vorhanden sein müssten, also besondere Abschnitte in der DNA mit einer verschlüsselten Reihenfolge der DNA-Bausteine, den 4 klassischen sog. Nukleobasen Adenin (A), Guanosin (G), Cytosin (C) und Thymin (T). Die Annahme basierte auf der Tatsache, dass es in den menschlichen Zellen mehr als 100000 Proteine gibt, die für ihre Synthese außerhalb des Zellkerns eine genetische Blaupause benötigen. Hinzurechnen musste man etwa 20000 regulierende Gene, die erforderlich sind, um den gesamten Prozess der Abschrift der Gene in eine mobile RNA-Synthesevorlage bis zum fertigen Protein, die sog. genetische Expression, zu steuern. In einem Parallelprogramm sequenzierten Genforscher die Gene im DNA-Molekül in den Zellkernen von Mauszellen. Die Ergebnisse waren schockierend: Das menschliche Zellkerngenom besitzt etwas mehr als 25000 Gene, das der Maus 24000. Inzwischen sprechen Genforscher von nur noch 21000 humanen Zellkerngenen. Das sind kaum mehr Zellkerngene als in einem der Haustierchen der Genforschung, einem winzigen Fadenwurm von wenigen Millimeter Länge und exakt 969 Zellen, gefunden wurden. Im Vergleich dazu besitzt der Mensch geschätzte 50 Billionen Zellen. Verhältnismäßig einfache Pflanzen, wie die Ackerschmalwand, weisen dagegen ein Mehrfaches an Zellkerngenen auf als die menschlichen Zellkerne.

Der Nobelpreisträger David Baltimore, einer der bis dahin weltweit anerkanntesten Meinungsführer des genetischen Determinismus der menschlichen Existenz, hatte in einem geradezu verzweifelten Kommentar zu den 2001 publizierten vorläufigen Ergebnissen des Humanen Genomprojektes festgestellt.
Falls im menschlichen Genom nicht noch viele Gene vorhanden sind, die unsere Computer nicht erkennen können, müssen wir zugeben, dass wir unsere im Vergleich zu Würmern und Pflanzen zweifellos größere Komplexität nicht durch ein Mehr an Genen gewonnen haben.
Die Erkenntnis dessen, was uns unsere Komplexität verleiht, ... bleibt eine große Herausforderung für die künftige Forschung. (Baltimore, D. (2001), Our genome unveiled. Nature 409:814-16)

Was Baltimore und die große Mehrheit seiner Kollegenschaft nach dem Zusammenbruch des genetischen Weltbildes nicht sagen, ist die fundamentale Tatsache, dass alle grundlegenden Theorien der gentechnisch fixierten modernen Medizin zur Zellenergie, Zellinformation und Zell-Zellkommunikation einer umfassenden Revision bedürfen.
Der Autor dieses Beitrages hatte aufgrund der Analyse einer großen Vielfalt von evolutionsbiologischen Forschungsdaten postuliert, dass der menschliche Zellkern in Wirklichkeit als evolutionsbiologisches Erbe ein doppeltes Genom besitzt, das aus den Genkulturen zweier zellkernloser Einzeller vor Urzeiten in einem zeitgleich gebildeten Zellkern integriert, aber im Gegensatz zur damaligen Auffassung der Evolutionsforscher nicht verschmolzen wurde. Dieses Postulat der Zwitternatur der menschlichen Zellsysteme hat sich für das Verständnis von Gesundheit und Krankheit, Altern und Tod in der therapeutischen Praxis als außerordentlich fruchtbar erwiesen. (Kremer H., Die stille Revolution der Krebs- und AIDS-Medizin. 1. Auf. 2001, 6. Auf. 2006. Ehlers Verlag, Wolfratshausen. ISBN 3-934196-14-6)

Anfang der 70er Jahre wurden aus der Tiefe des Ozeans, wo absolut kein Sonnenlicht hindringt, mit Tauchrobotern unbekannte zellkernlose Einzeller geborgen, die lange als neue Bakterienart klassifiziert wurden. Spätere umfassende Sequenzvergleiche der Nukleinsäuren und Proteine dieser Mikroorganismen ergaben jedoch fundamentale Unterschiede zu den Bakterien, sodass die Evolutionsbiologen die 5 Reiche des Lebens neu ordneten in 3 sog. Domänen: die jetzt Archaea genannten zellkernlosen Einzeller, die zellkernlosen Bacteria und die Lebewesen mit echtem Zellkern, die Eukarya (einzellige Protista, einzellige und mehrzellige Algen, einzellige und mehrzellige Pilze, Pflanzen, Tiere und der Mensch).
Entscheidend war auch die revolutionäre Erkenntnis, dass alle Eukarya, inkl. der Mensch, ihre Existenz einem einzigartigen und einmaligen Fusionsakt in der Evolutionsgeschichte verdanken, nämlich der Besiedlung einer voluminöseren Archaea-Art als Wirts- oder Stammzelle durch Einzeller aus der Domäne der Bacteria. Diese Bildung einer intrazellulären Lebensgemeinschaft aus Angehörigen der beiden unterschiedlichen Domänen und der Integration der beiden an sich nicht kompatiblen fremden Genomkulturen in einem gemeinsamen Zellkern, vom Autor als Cellsymbiosis bezeichnet, fand zu einem sehr markanten Zeitpunkt der Erdgeschichte vor 2,1 Mrd. Jahren statt. Vorausgegangen war vor 2,4 Mrd. Jahren die erste von 3 Totalvereisungen des gesamten Erdballs. Wie Geologen nachgewiesen haben, war die Erdatmosphäre vor der globalen Vereisung frei von molekularem Sauerstoff (O2), es dominierte CO2-Gas und vor allem Methangas (CH4). Das CO2 stammte aus der regen Vulkantätigkeit der Erdkruste, das Methangas (CH4) jedoch von den allgegenwärtigen Archaea, die CO2 in CH4 umsetzten. Nach Auftauen des globalen Eispanzers stieg der O2-Gehalt der Atmosphäre exponentiell an und der Methangas-Gehalt nahm exponentiell ab. Genau am zeitlichen Schnittpunkt dieser beiden atmosphärischen Gaskurven vollzog sich die Cellsymbiosis.

Die Evolutionsbiologen haben bis heute die Frage nicht beantwortet, wie sich die strikt anaeroben Archaea (wie es heute noch in den Lehrbüchern heißt), für die minimale O2-Mengen hochtoxisch sind, und ihre bakteriellen Zellsymbionten, die bereits eine O2-abhängige Atmungskette entwickelt hatten, im gleichen Milieu begegnen konnten. Das Rätsel löst sich sofort, wenn man weiß, dass sich eine bestimmte Archaea-Art unter dem allmählich zunehmenden, existenzbedrohenden O2-Gasdruck im Ozean und in der Erdatmosphäre zu fakultativen Aerobiern weiterentwickelten: Alternativ lernten diese Archaea im mäßig O2-angereicherten Milieu CH4 mit Hilfe von O2 zu verstoffwechseln und Elektronen und Protonen für die lebenswichtige Bereitstellung von Adenosintriphosphat (ATP) zu gewinnen. Dieser ATP-Stoffwechselweg ist von den Mikrobiologen in Methan-bildenden Archaea und Bakteria nachgewiesen worden. Im Sauerstoff-freien Milieu konnten dieselben Archaea jedoch überleben, indem sie die ATP-Produktion auf den allen Organismen gemeinsamen ältesten Stoffwechselweg des Glukoseabbaus (Glykolyse) umschalteten. Diese Tätigkeit der fakultativ aeroben Archaea war die entscheidende Bedingung für die Cellsymbiosis mit den bakteriellen Symbionten, die bereits eine O2-abhängige Atmungskette entwickelt hatten. Bis Ende der 90er Jahre konnten nun von den Evolutionsforschern entscheidende Befunde für die menschliche Cellsymbiosis gesichert und publiziert werden: etwa 60% der Gene im menschlichen Genom leiten sich ab von den Genen der Stammzelle der fakultativ aeroben Archaea (vom Autor als A-Genom bezeichnet). Das A-Genom ist dominant während des Zellteilungszyklus ab der S-Phase (Verdoppelungsphase des Doppelstranges der beiden DNA-Stränge zur Weitergabe je einer Doppelhelix auf eine der sich bildenden Tochterzellen). Die übrigen Gene (vom Autor als B-Genom bezeichnet) stammen (überwiegend?) von den Genen ab, die von den bakteriellen Symbionten in den gemeinsamen Zellkern delegiert wurden. Das B-Genom ist dominant während der Phasen der differenzierten Zellleistungen, abhängig vom jeweiligen Zellleistungstyp.

Auf der Basis des hier skizzierten Szenarios konnte der Autor das Krebsgeschehen neu interpretieren. In den 20er Jahren hatte der Biochemiker und spätere Nobelpreisträger Otto Warburg erstmals das Phänomen beschrieben, dass Krebszellen trotz Anwesenheit von O2 anscheinend ihre ATP-Produktion überwiegend über Glykolyse im Zellplasma durchführen. Dieses sog. Warburg-Phänomen wird jedoch bis heute kontrovers diskutiert, da in den Nachkommen der bakteriellen Symbionten, den zu hochkomplexen Leistungsträgern in allen Zelltypen weiterentwickelten Mitochondrien, auch in Krebszellen ein nicht unbeträchtlicher O2-Verbrauch nachgewiesen wurde, 2002 publizierten australische Krebsforscher die Ergebnisse einer präzisen Messung des tatsächlichen O2-Konsums in der üblicherweise für solche Untersuchungen eingesetzten Brustkrebszelllinie MCF-7 für die Dauer von 5 Tagen mit modernsten Sauerstoffelektroden. Gleichzeitig kritisierten die Forscher die bis dahin durchgeführten Messungen dieser Art als zu kurzfristig. Das verblüffende Resultat: Der O2-Verbrauch in diesen Krebszellen lag nicht wesentlich niedriger als in vielen intakten differenzierten Zelltypen, die Glykolyse nicht wesentlich höher. Aber: Die Forscher konnten 65% der Stoffwechselsubstrate zur Gewinnung der Elektronen und Protonen für die O2-abhängige ATP-Produktion nicht identifizieren. (Guppy M. et al. Contribution to different fuels and metabolic pathways to the total ATP turnover of poliferating MCF-7 bremst cancer Zells. Biochem J. (2002), May 15; 364 (Pt 1): 309-15)

Diese Befunde demonstrieren, dass die Zwitternatur der menschlichen Zellsysteme bis heute von den klinischen Krebsforschern überhaupt nicht verstanden worden ist. Um dieses Dilemma zu lösen, hat der Autor die begründete Annahme eingeführt, dass das Krebsgeschehen sozusagen wie in einem Rückspiegel die Entwicklungsphasen der Evolution widerspiegelt: die funktionelle Störung der Regulationsebene der aeroben O2-Nutzung zur ATP-Produktion über das enzymatische Oxidase-System in den Mitochondrien erzwingt eine protektive Umschaltung auf die Regulationsebene der fakultativ aeroben O2-Nutzung zur ATP-Produktion über das enzymatische Oxygenase-System im Zellplasma. Eine solche evolutionsbiologisch programmierte Schutzschaltung kann erstmalig den bisher nicht identifizierten Substratanteil für die O2-abhängige Bereitstellung von Elektronen und Protonen in den Tumorzellkolonien und auch das Warburg-Phänomen erklären. Warburg hatte ein Entweder-Oder postuliert, da er einen strukturellen Defekt im Cytochromoxidase-Komplex der Atmungskette der Mitochondrien angenommen hatte: Entweder O2-Atmung in den intakten, differenzierten Zellen in den Mitochondrien, oder Glykolyse ohne O2-Nutzung trotz Anwesenheit von O2 im Zellplasma. Dem Postulat des doppelten Genoms muss jedoch modellgemäß das Postulat des doppelten O2-Nutzungssystems zugeordnet werden. Unter überdauerndem chronischem Zellstress vielfältiger Natur können sich teilungsaktive Zellen in das evolutionsbiologisch ältere Zwischenstadium der ATP-Produktion zurückbilden: sowohl ATP-Produktion mit O2-Nutzung in den Mitochondrien und im Zellplasma mit unterschiedlichen Anteilen als auch ATP-Produktion durch Glykolyse ohne O2-Nutzung im Zellplasma, letztere anteilsmäßig abhängig vom Regressionszustand der sich bildenden Krebszelle. Das B-Genom verliert schrittweise die Kontrolle über die differenzierten Zellleistungen zuungunsten einer zunehmenden Dominanz des A-Genoms als archaisch programmierte Überlebensstrategie. In diesem Zusammenhang kann auch erklärt werden, warum seit Ausrufung des Krieges gegen den Krebs 1971 in den USA die Überlebenserwartung bei den häufigsten soliden Karzinomen nicht entscheidend verbessert werden konnte. Die aggressive Krebstherapie mit Pharmagiften und ionisierenden Strahlen basiert nach wie vor auf der objektiv falschen Theorie der genetischen Zufallsmutationen als primärer Krebsursache. Diese Therapieform kann nur die noch mehr oder weniger differenzierten Zellen hemmen oder zerstören, die sich in der Regulationsphase der fakultativ aeroben ATP-Produktion befinden. Gleichzeitig besteht jedoch immer die Gefahr, dass überlebende Krebszellen durch die mit der Therapie verbundene Bildung von Sauerstoff- und Stickstoffradikalen in die strikt anaerobe Phase gezwungen werden, oder sich bereits in dieser Phase befunden haben. Diese gegen die konventionelle Therapie resistenten Krebszellen metastasieren und bestimmen das Schicksal der Krebspatienten. Dass dies so ist, wird bestätigt durch die Neuentdeckung von Tumorstammzellen in soliden Karzinomen, erstmals 2004 in Brustzellkarzinomen, seitdem in zahlreichen anderen Krebszellformen. Diese Tumorstammzellen gelten heute als die wirklich gefährlichen Krebszellen, gegen deren ungehemmte Teilungstendenz es in der konventionellen Krebstherapie noch kein Behandlungsverfahren gibt. (Nachweis von Tumorstammzellen leitet Paradigmenwechsel ein. Deutsches Ärzteblatt, Heft 27, 7. Juli 2006, C 1558)

Dagegen hat die vom Konzept der Cellsymbiosis abgeleitete Therapieform beeindruckende Behandlungserfolge gezeitigt (Lowenfels, D. (2006). The Dual Strategy of the Immune Response. A Review of Heinrich Kremer's Research on the Pathophysiology of AIDS, Cancer and Other Chronic Immune Imbalances. Townsend Letter. The Examiner of Alternative Medicine. June 2006, 68-75 (USA); www.ummafrapp.de)

Dies gilt nicht nur für sog. austherapierte Patienten, sondern auch für andere Tumorleiden in allen Stadien, zelluläre und humorale Immunschwächen, inflammatorische Erkrankungen, Autoimmunerkrankungen, Herzerkrankungen, Arteriosklerose, Diabetes auch in der therapieresistenten Form, Osteoporose, Burn out-Syndrom, CFS, Fibromyalgie, neurodegenerative Erkrankungen inkl. Alzheimer'sche Krankheit und andere Demenzformen sowie Parkinson'sche Krankheit, Depressionen, Psychosen, und viele andere, primär als Mitochondriopathien einzustufende Symptomzustände und Leistungsschwächen.
Zielführend für die Entwicklung der Rezepturen der Cellsymbiosistherapie war die Erkenntnis des Autors, dass kurz gesagt, entgegen den bisher gültigen Theorien, die Atmungsketten in den Mitochondrien als Lichtquanten-(Photonen-) Prozessoren arbeiten. (Kremer, H. Das Krebsgeheimnis-Kurzschluss im Photonenschalter.2004. www.ummafrapp.de).
Die dabei generierte mehrdimensional modulierte Information wird auf die delokalisierten Elektronen der Doppelbindungen des Adeninmoleküls des Adenosintriphosphats transferiert. So erklärt sich, warum ATP praktisch bei allen Stoffwechselvorgängen direkt oder indirekt aktivierend oder besser informierend beteiligt sein muss. So müssen beispielsweise die komplex modulierten Nukleobasen der ATP vor jeder Neusynthese einer DNA- oder RNA-Sequenz die benötigten Nukleobasen-Bausteine informieren, d.h. codierte Schwingungsenergie auf diese übertragen.

Die eingangs zitierte hilfesuchende Frage des Genetikers Baltimore was uns unsere Komplexität verleiht, beantwortet sich im Prinzip so: Information ist eine nichtmaterielle Größe, die von einer Raum-Zeit-unabhängigen Matrix potentieller Information an unsere Antennenmoleküle wie ATP über quantendynamische Vorgänge als kreative Information übermittelt wird. Zellen sind also keine bloßen Wärmekraftmaschinen, sondern informationswandelnde Medien. Aber ATP ist nicht gleich ATP, in den menschlichen Mitochondrien modulierte ATP-Information ist sicher komplexer moduliert als beispielsweise in der Maus. Doch unter fakultativ aeroben Bedingungen modulierte ATP ist sicher weniger komplex moduliert als mitochondriale ATP aus intakten differenzierten Zellen, oder unter glykolytischen anaeroben Bedingungen modulierte ATP ist sicher am wenigsten komplex moduliert. Im letzteren Fall sprechen auch die Krebsforscher folgerichtig von entdifferenzierten Zellen.

Der Genetiker Baltimore sollte sich fragen, warum nach der Abschrift einer protein-codierenden DNA-Sequenz in eine mobile Boten-RNA-Sequenz, nach Bearbeitung derselben, an die reife Boten-RNA ein sog. Poly-A-Schwanz angehängt werden muss, weil sonst die Proteinsynthese nicht funktioniert. Die Anweisung dazu ist nicht in den Genen zu finden. Woher weiß die Zelle also, was sie tu tun?
Antwort an Baltimore: Weil die ca. 270 Adeninmoleküle des Poly-A-Schwanzes, die von modulierter ATP abstammen, resonanzgekoppelt sind mit dem nichtmateriellen Informationsfeld. Stellt man sich diesen Poly-A-Schwanz also als unterschiedlich Lichtquanten-modulierte Adenin-Elemente vor, dann ergibt sich ein codiertes Lichtquantenmuster, und so kann man sich den gesamten Organismus als hochkomplexes informiertes Lichtquantenfeld vorstellen (als quantendynamische Modellvorstellung siehe Bohm. D (1990) A new theory of the realtionship of mind and matter. Philosophical Psychology: Vol. 3 N. 2.271-86)

In der Cellsymbiosistherapie werden deshalb Naturstoffe eingesetzt, die über bestimmte Wellenlängen bzw. Frequenzfenster im nahen UV-Bereich und im sichtbaren Spektrum Lichtquanten absorbieren und emittieren. Das therapeutische Potential solcher Naturstoffe ist in neueren Forschungspublikationen bestätigt worden. (Middlestone, E., Jr, et al (2000) The effekts of plant flavonoids on mammalian cells: implications for Inflammation, heart disease, and cancer. Pharmacol. Res. 52,673-751; Aggarwal B.B. et al. (2003) Anticancer potential of curcumin: preclinical and clinical studies. Anticancer Res. Jan-Feb: 23(1A):363-98).

Insbesondere wird das Konzept der Cellsymbiosistherapie gestützt durch die neueren faszinierenden Ergebnisse der experimentellen und klinischen Grundlagenforschung über Alterungsprozesse. Im Zusammenhang mit der Neuentdeckung der Enzym-Klasse der sog. Sirtuine (von engl. silent information regulator), die bestimmte Gene und Proteine durch Entfernen einer aktivierenden Molekülgruppe stummschalten, wurden verblüffende Effekte bei allen Eukarya erkannt. So wurden beispielsweise die Sirtuin-Enzyme von für Krebs und Diabetes besonders disponierten Mäusen aktiviert mit bestimmten Naturstoffen aus der großen Familie der pflanzlichen Polyphenole. Im Vergleich zu normalen Kontrollmäusen lebten die disponierten Mäuse wesentlich länger und entwickelten trotzdem selten Krebs, Diabetes oder neurodegenerative Erkrankungen. Diese Forschungsdaten belegen, dass es auch beim Menschen ein übergeordnetes Regulationssystem gibt, da Sirtuin-Enzyme inzwischen auch im Zellkern, im Zellplasma und in den Mitochondrien des Menschen nachgewiesen wurden. Im Ergebnis aktivieren die Lichtquanten-absorbierenden pflanzlichen Polyphenole über vielfach vernetzte Regelkreise die O2-abhängige Mitochondrienleistung. Das lange gehegte wissenschaftliche Vorurteil, die Alterungsprozesse und die damit verbundenen typischen Krankheiten, wie Krebs, Diabetes, Herzkreislauferkrankungen und neurodegenerative Krankheitsformen, seien ein unvermeidbarer natürlicher Verschleißprozess, ist damit in Frage gestellt. (Wood, J.G. et al. (2004) Sirtuin activators mimic caloric restriction and delay aging in metazoans. Nature 430, 686-89; Porcu, M., Chiarugi, A. Sirtuin-interacting drugs: from cell death to lifespan extension. Trends in Pharmacological Sciences, Vol. 26 N. 2 February 2005; Sinclair, D.A., Guarente, L., Schlüssel zur Langlebigkeit. Spektrum der Wissenschaft. Oktober 2006)

Strukturanaloge Lichtquanten-modulierende pflanzliche Polyphenole, garantiert rückstandsfrei und unbelastet von Schwermetallen und Schadstofffen, sind in kombinierter und besonderer galenischer Zubereitungsform ein Hauptbestandteil der Rezepturen der Cellsymbiosistherapie. Polyphenole können vom Säugetierorganismus nicht synthetisiert werden und besitzen deshalb für den Menschen Vitamincharakter. Sie sind für die intakte Mitochondrienfunktion essentiell. Aus diesem Grunde sind pflanzliche Polyphenole in geeigneter Kombination mit anderen Naturprodukten zur Verhütung und Behandlung schwerwiegender mitochondrialer Leistungsschwächen, Systemerkrankungen und vorzeitiger Alterungsprozesse indiziert. Sie werden in einem individuellen Vorbeugungs- oder Behandlungskonzept als sog. Nahrungsergänzungsmittel von Ärzten und Heilpraktikern therapeutisch verordnet.

Die Originalrezepturen der Cellsymbiosistherapie und dazu sorgfältig abgestimmte adjuvante Präparate werden hergestellt und vertrieben von TISSO Naturprodukte. Informationen zu TISSO Naturprodukten sowie Therapeutenkonferenzen, Therapeutenkongressen sowie Telefonkonferenzen für Ärzte und Heilpraktiker unter www.tisso.de.
Informationen zu zertifizierten Fortbildungsseminaren zu Grundlagen und Praxis der angewandten Cellsymbiosistherapie für Ärzte und Heilpraktiker, labordokumentierten Behandlungsberichten, Hospitation in einer Praxis für angewandte Cellsymbiosistherapie, Teilnahme an einer ärztlich supervidierten Begleitforschung in Multi-Praxisstudien zur angewandten Cellsymbiosistherapie über ITN-Internationales Therapeutennetzwerk hier auf www.hp-meyer.de.

Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer_

Siehe auch hier:

http://www.tisso.de/html/nahrungserganzung.html

----------


## RuStra

> Ich habe z. Zt. das Widerspruchsverfahren wg. Kostenübernahme für Thalidomid am Bein. Das zieht sich hin. Es geht dabei um überschaubare Beträge.
> 
> Sollte der Kostenübernahmeantrag entgültig abschlägig entschieden werden, kannst du dich, Rudolf, darauf verlassen, dass ich Klagen werde.


Super!! Dann werden alle evtl. von Deinem Einsatz profitieren - so wie evtl. von dem Einsatz des Kollegen K. aus Dortmund




> Man muss nur sehen, dass diese Verfahren viel Kraft kosten, die manch einer in dieser Situation nicht mehr hat.


eben deshalb ist das auch eine Aufgabe der SHG-Organisation - bzw. der Organisation der Organisation, hier des BPS. 

Ich selbst habe bei der SHG Dortmund darum gebeten, die Schriftsätze des Verfahrens  in Kopie zu bekommen, um in ähnlicher Weise von uns aus vorgehen zu können. Wir müssen dann mal sehen, welcher Mann, welche Männer für eine Klage in Frage kommen. 

Warum soll man sich nicht auf der Basis dessen, was in dem BVG-Urteil von Dez.2005 gesagt worden ist und was die Patientenvertreterin in dem WDR-Film nochmal unterstrichen hat, eine Klagewelle von PK-Endstadiumpatienten vorstellen können?? Davon haben wir doch hier, vermittelt übers Forum, genug!

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Cellsymbiosistherapie*

Hallo Rudolf, hallo Horst K., hallo Dieter aus Husum, Dank Euch Allen für diese erschöpfenden Berichte bzw. Erläuterungen über die obige Mut machende Therapie. Das war nach einer Wanderwoche im Vogtland bei Bad Brambach für mich ein gelungener Auftakt, wieder am Forumsgeschehen teilzunehmen.

*"Manchmal den Rückzug antreten und sich ganz mit sich selbst befassen: Nur im Alleinsein können wir uns selber finden. Alleinsein ist nicht Einsamkeit, sie ist das größte Abenteuer!"*
(Hermann Hesse)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> _Konzept der Cellsymbiosis Therapie nach Dr. med. Heinrich Kremer
> Der Ausweg aus der therapeutischen Sackgasse
> 
> _


ja, das ist ein heftiger Text, oder ?

wenn man nur mal dieses nimmt:




> "Die Ergebnisse waren schockierend: Das menschliche Zellkerngenom besitzt etwas mehr als 25000 Gene, das der Maus 24000. Inzwischen sprechen Genforscher von nur noch 21000 humanen Zellkerngenen. Das sind kaum mehr Zellkerngene als in einem der Haustierchen der Genforschung, einem winzigen Fadenwurm von wenigen Millimeter Länge und exakt 969 Zellen, gefunden wurden. Im Vergleich dazu besitzt der Mensch geschätzte 50 Billionen Zellen. *Verhältnismäßig einfache Pflanzen, wie die Ackerschmalwand, weisen dagegen ein Mehrfaches an Zellkerngenen auf als die menschlichen Zellkerne*."


dann ist die konzeption, dass aus den zellkern-genen heraus alles gesteuert wird, reichlich daneben - das kanns nicht sein - die kompexität des menschen kann man nicht aus der schieren zellkern-gen-zahl ableiten ...


aber lass uns die kremer-debatte in dem kremer-diskussionsfaden weiterführen

hier sollten wir nur diskutieren, was wir aus dem WDR-TV-Beitrage lernen können ... 
und da wäre doch z.b. für alle, die schon knochenmetastasen-schmerzen haben, ein absoluter aufmerker, wenn von dem PK-kollegen berichtet wird, dass er sogar von den opiaten weggekommen ist - also: was hatter gemacht?? wer ruft an???

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> *Sendung verpaßt?* 
> *Hier der Inhalt der WDR-TV Sendung:*
> 
> *Krebs:* 
> *Eine Chemotherapie hilft nicht bei jeder Krebskrankheit. Trotzdem erstatten die Krankenkassen anstandslos die Kosten. Alternative Behandlungsmethoden dagegen werden nach wie vor oft abgelehnt, obwohl die Krankenkassen einen großen Spielraum bei der Bewilligung haben.* 
> 
> *Von Caterina Pries*
> *Doch seinen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme lehnte seine Krankenkasse ab und verweist auf die herkömmlichen Therapieformen wie Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie.*
> *Bundesverfassungsgericht ermöglicht großzügigere Bewilligung*
> ...


*Hallo Forum!*

*Genau das macht auch der Werner aus Meldorf!*

*Nur das Sozialgericht Itzehoe (SH) hat sich überhaupt nicht ernsthaft mit der Problematik befasst, sondern mit der Begründung, der "Gemeinsame Bundesausschuß..."sehe beim fortschreitenden Prostatakarzinom nur die Verabreichung einer Chemotherapie vor, wurde der Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung der Kostenübernahme meiner alternativen Immuntherapie durch die Barmer Ersatzkasse abgelehnt.*

*Das ist die gängige Praxis!*

*Nun sind wir beim Landessozialgericht Schleswig-Holstein gelandet. Die höhere Instanz.*

*Gruß Werner R.*

*Der eine fragt: Was kommt danach?* 
*Der andere fragt nur: Ist es so recht?*
*Und also unterscheidet sich* 
*der Freie von dem Knecht.*

*Theodor Storm*

----------


## Harro

*Therapierisiko*

Hallo, lieber Werner, so ein Scheißspiel! Als ich ganz am Anfang, obwohl mit normalem Intelligenz-Quotienten ausgestattet, eine Galvano-Therapie über mich ergehen ließ, ließ mich meine Privatkasse, sonst durchaus zahlungswillig, wissen, daß wissenschaftlich nicht anerkannte Methoden zur Krebsbekämpfung nicht bezahlt würden. Auch der Hinweis, daß die oberste hierfür zuständige Bundesbehörde lt. vorliegendem Urteil jede Möglichkeit, die zur Linderung von Krebskrankheiten beitragen würde, als von den Krankenkassen zu zahlende Leistung anzuerkennen sei, half nicht. 
Ein Münchner Anwalt, der gegen meine Private Allianz klagen wollte, bekam einen Vorschuß von mir. Ich zog die Klage aber wegen Aussichtslosigkeit damals zurück, weil die Barmer Ersatzkasse in einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall den Prozess gewonnen hatte.
Heute würde ich wohl nicht locker lassen - Krebs macht hart und fast, aber nur fast egoistisch.

*"Es ist unmöglich, ein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen. Denn ob das Risiko unnötig war, findet man erst heraus, wenn man es längst eingegangen ist"*
(Giovanni Agnelli)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hutschi!

Einen richtig guten Gruß aus Schleswig-Hostein von mir für Dich!

Was die Angelegenheit hinsichtlich der Entscheidung dieses Richters des Sozialgerichtes Itzehoe betrifft, so hat er sich mit dem Einzelfall überhaupt nicht beschäftigt.

Er hat sich lediglich auf den "Gemeinsamen Bundesausschuss..." bezogen und dessen Position vertreten.

Der "Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss..." entscheidet nur normativ. Er trifft keine Einzelfallentscheidungen!

Wenn das überall bei den Sozialgerichten so praktiziert würde, dann brauchte der "Gemeinsame Bundesausschuss..." nur noch seine Weisungen geben und damit würde ein individueller Klageweg für uns Patienten ad absurdum gestellt.

Darum geht es im Besonderen! 

Der BPS kooperiert mit dem Medizinrechts-Beratungsnetz! Über das gezielte Klicken auf der homepage des BPS können Betroffene Kontakt aufnehmen und sich bei der Anwaltssuche behilflich sein lassen sowie eine kostenlose Erstberatung erhalten!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

> und da wäre doch z.b. für alle, die schon knochenmetastasen-schmerzen haben, ein absoluter aufmerker, wenn von dem PK-kollegen berichtet wird, dass er sogar von den opiaten weggekommen ist - also: was hatter gemacht?? wer ruft an???



ich bin von einem Kollegen angerufen worden, der eine antwort hat, hinzu habe ich noch von einer anderen antwort gehört, sodass ich jetzt 2 spuren habe, um die o.a. fragen beantworten zu können - ich muss aber noch vor einer möglichen veröffentlichung hier im forum erstmal mit Werner Kunze selbst sprechen  -vielleicht spricht ihn ja auch einer vor mir-  und mit einem therapeuten. bis dann, Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

> ich muss aber noch vor einer möglichen veröffentlichung hier im forum erstmal mit Werner Kunze selbst sprechen


Er hat mich gerade zurückgerufen.
Also: 
Er führt die Schmerzlinderung auf die Einnahme von tgl. 6 Kapseln ProCurminComplete zurück, das wäre die eine Antwort. 
Und zum anderen hat er mal im Frühjahr eine session bei einem Heiler-Therapeuten gemacht, und in der Tat hat er dann auf Anraten des Therapeute am darauf folgenden Wochenende die Opiate weggelassen und war schmerzfrei. Das wäre die zweite Antwort.

Curcumin wirkt vielfältig, nicht nur anti-kanzerogen, sondern auch anti-inflammatorisch - dass von daher Schmerzlinderung möglich ist, ist nachvollziehbar.
Heiler-sessions können durch Aktivierung körpereigener Überlebenssysteme (man denke nur an die Sirtuine) eine Besserung bewirken, auch das ist nachvollziehbar.

Wie auch immer - vom positiven Beispiel lernen bringts.

Werner Kunze, auch das darf ich sicher als Info weitergeben, wird rechtlich vertreten durch einer Anwältin, die noch eine Zusatz-Ausbildung macht in  Medizinrecht. Da braucht sie noch Fälle, deren Aufnahme/Berbeitung sie kostenfrei machen würde  -  vielleicht tut sich auch hier eine Chance auf?


Schönen Mittwoch, ich muss zum Job,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

ein Freund, klagt wegen 150 mg Casodex. Ich halte nichts von der Klagerei, schon gar nicht in diesem Fall. Bei einem Nachweis des Therapieerfolges, sehe ich einen Sinn, aber bei einem Versagen, wo bleibt da die Begründung. Ich lasse vor meinen Medikamenteneinnahmen die Funktion für mich testen, auf meine Kosten und auch die dann funktionierende Einnahme auf meine Kosten, nicht mal da käme ich auf die Idee zu klagen.                
Wer meine PKG kennt, weiss von meinen Metastasenschmerzerfahrungen durch meinen "Wunderheiler", ganz normalen erfahrenen Heilpraktiker, vor bald 30 Monaten. Ob das so ewig weitergeht ist eine andere Frage. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen mir das von meiner Kasse (vielleicht 50 EUR) zahlen zu lassen.

Dann klagt schön weiter, Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo HansiB,

Du scheinst ja ein ganz netter Kerl zu sein, aber hier dürftest Du einiges durcheinander wirbeln.
Natürlich hast Du recht, wenn Du sagst, wo bleibt bei einem Versagen der Therapie die Begründung.
Aber es geht hier darum, dass die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen einen großen Spielraum haben, für ihre Patienten z.B. eine alternative Therapie, wenn sie durch Studien etc. belegt ist, nach einer Einzelfallprüfung zu genehmigen.
Ebenfalls gibt es Patienten, die als "austherapiert" bezeichnet werden. Hier lehnen die Krankenkassen ebenfalls "tüchtig" alles ab, was sie nur können.

Weiterhin gibt es Patienten, die eine Chemotherapie aus verschiedenen Gründen ablehnen oder aus gesundlheitlichen Gründen nicht bekommen können, diese sollen nun von ihren Krankenkassen zu dieser toxischen Therapie gezwungen werden, da andere Therapieoptionen nicht akzeptiert werden.

Also Hansi, Du kannst ja Deine Behandlungen weitgehend selber bezahlen. Wenn es sich um ein paar Pimperlinge handelt, hast Du hier ein forsches Auftreten, aber ich möchte Dich dann einmal sehen, wenn Du die Alternativen hast: Standard-Chemotherapie (palliativ) oder eine andere nicht toxische Option, die mehr als 50,-- Euro kostet.

Bleib´Du nur in Deinem Schneckenhäuschen und lass aber andere aufrecht gegen die vorhandenen Missstände kämpfen!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> *...** Verfassungsgerichtsurteil vom 6. Dezember 2005 (AZ: 1 BvR 347/98) . . .*
> 
> *. . .*
> 
> *Er muss an einer lebensbedrohlichen oder zum Tode führenden Erkrankung leiden;* 
> *die herkömmlichen, anerkannten medizinischen Behandlungsmethoden müssen ausgeschöpft sein, das heißt, der Patient muss nachweislich austherapiert sein;*
> *die Behandlung muss einen nicht ganz entfernt liegenden Heilungserfolg oder eine spürbare positive Einwirkung auf den Krankheitsverlauf haben.*


Ich habe Zweifel, dass Hutschis Galvano-Therapie diese Kriterien erfüllt. Außerdem ist Hutschi privat versichert. Da gibt es andere Spielregeln. Das Verfassungsgerichtsurteil vom 6. Dezember 2005 beschäftigte sich mit der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse.

Auch bei Werners Immuntherapie bin ich im Zweifel, dass sie obige Kriterien erfüllt. Soweit ich das überschauen kann, ist Werner noch nicht hormonrefraktär. Daran wird's vermutlich scheitern. Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, ob Dr. Nesselhut Ergebnisse aufweisen kann, die einer Nachprüfung durch einen vom Gericht bestellten Gutachter standhalten.

Überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann ich mir, das ein Gericht eine gesetzliche Krankenkasse dazu verdonnert, die Kosten eines Heilpraktikers zu übernehmen. Ich denke schon, die Gerichte werden zwischen Heilpraktikern und Fachärzten zu differenzieren wissen.

Vor dem Hintergrund dass Zytostatika ofmals mehr Schaden als Nutzen anrichten, mag ich nicht glauben, dass ein Gericht einen Betroffenen zwingen kann, vor einer nicht zugelassenen experimentellen Therapie, eine Chemotherapie zu machen. 

Meine Situation mit Thalidomit ist eine andere: Ich bin erstens hormonrefraktär, zweitens habe ich eine Chemotherapie mit zuletzt ansteigenden PSA-Werten bereits hinter mir und es gibt Phase-II-Studien, die einen Benefit von Thalidomit aufzeigen.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried, 

da kommen wir der Sache schon näher. Wegen Casodex 150 zu klagen halte ich immer noch für fragwürdig. Die anderen Klagen hast du benannt. Wie war dein Benefit von Kontergan. Bei mir wurde, ich muss es erneut sagen, Konergan positiv getestet, meine HP findet es für mich hilfreich. Ich habe es ja noch vor mir, wenn erforderlich.

Das mit dem toxischen Zwang, finde ich genau so daneben. 
Mein größeres Problem, ist die Willkür der einzelnen Ärzte, der Eine verschreibt auf GK, der Andre nur auf Privatrezept, oder gar nicht. Dagegen sollte man vorgehen.
Ich habe in meinem Berufsleben oft Gerichtsstreitereien erlebt (nicht für mich privat), oft unnötig und unsinnig, meist hat der "Gegener" verloren. Gewonnen hat immer der Anwalt. Ich wollte noch mehr sagen, aber das bringt nichts.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Kasse muß zahlen*

Hallo, Forumsfreunde, hierzu hatte ich doch über ein Urteil in Speyer berichtet:

*Krebspatientin siegt vor Gericht* 
*Alternative Medizin kann verordnungsfähig sein*

Hallo, Forumsbenutzer,

Speyer. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen müssen Arzneimittel der alternativen Medizin grundsätzlich bezahlen, wenn sie standardmäßig eingesetzt werden. Dies entschied das Sozialgericht Speyer. In diesen Fällen dürften das Arzneimittel und die vom Arzt gewählte Behandlungsmethode nicht an den Maßstäben der Schulmedizin gemessen werden, befanden die Richter (*Az.: S 7 KR 283/06*).
Das Gericht gab mit seinem Urteil der Klage einer Patientin statt. Die Richter ließen jedoch wegen der grundsätzlichen Bedeutung ihrer Entscheidung die Berufung zum Landessozialgericht in Mainz zu. Ein Arzt hatte der Klägerin zur Krebsbehandlung ein Mistelpräparat verschrieben, das regelmäßig im Rahmen der so genannten anthroposophischen Therapie angewandt wird.
Die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung verweigerte die Kostenübernahme mit der Begründung, das Präparat sei nicht verordnungsfähig. Das Sozialgericht Speyer sah die Rechtslage anders. Die Richter betonten, das hier betroffene Medikament sei allein im Jahre 2003 insgesamt 125 000 Mal verordnet worden. Dies entspreche der Behandlung von fast 65 Prozent aller Krebspatienten. Daher lägen die Voraussetzungen eines standardmäßigen Einsatzes vor.

*"Eilen hilft nicht. Zur rechten Zeit losgehen, das ist die Hauptsache"*
(La Fontaine)

Gruß Hutschi

*"Menschen irren, aber nur große Menschen erkennen den Irrtum"*
(August von Kotzebue)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hutschi

Dass bei einer onkologischen Erkrankung *Mistelpräparate zu Lasten der Krankenkasse* verschrieben werden können, ist ein alter Hut, Hutschi. Da ist es eher verwunderlich, dass sich eine Krankenkasse auf einen so aussichtslosen Rechtsstreit einlässt. 

Ich habe allerdings nicht den Eindruck, dass Mistel bei unserer Erkrankung einen Benefit bringt.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Misteltherapie nichts für PCa*

Hallo, lieber Winfried, das war mir im Prinzip schon klar. Auch den alten oder nicht mehr neuen Hut kann ich bestätigen. Mir ging es eigentlich nur um die Begründung, daß nämlich eine Therapie zu bezahlen sei, wenn sie nur oft genug von den Ärzten verschrieben wurde. Das könnte man doch auch auf andere häufiger vorkommende Arztempfehlungen umfunktionieren. Immerhin wäre es ein Anfang, nachdem ein Urteil grundsätzlich vorliegt, ob nun für nicht für PCa zu empfehlende Mistel oder ein anderes Präparat. Weil BION 3, das ich zur Darmflorasanierung kaufe, verschreibungsfrei ist, hat mir das z.B. sogar meine Privatkasse nicht bezahlt. Selbst als ich dafür ein Rezept von einem Internisten vorlegte, erklärte die Kasse frei heraus, das Medikament stünde nicht auf ihrer zu erstattenden Medikamentenliste. Man muß immer wieder neue Erfahrungen sammeln, wobei die Ablehnung bei der Galvanotherapie noch nachvollziehbar war. Heute würde ich jedoch schon versuchen, auch hierfür eine Kostenerstattung zu bekommen, nachdem wohl doch etliche Leute immer noch damit herumexperimentieren.

*"Der Mann mit einer neuen Idee ist ein komischer Kauz, bis sich die Idee durchsetzt"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hutschi 

Biobran ist m.W. kein Medikament und weder verschreibungs- noch apothekenpflichtig.

Juristisch ist Biobran ein Nahrungsmittel wie z.B. Kartoffelmehl. 

WW

----------


## Harro

*Bion 3*

Hallo Winfried, nicht Biobran sondern Bion 3, und das ist kein Kartoffelmehl.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Hutschi,

auch Bio-Bran ist für mich kein Kartoffelmehl. Aber lieber nur Kartoffelmehl, wenn es hilft, als ein giftiges Medikament, wenn es nicht hilft. Ich untersuche vorher, ob das Kartoffelmehl, oder, wenn es sein muß das Gift mir hilft, darum geht es doch.

Gruß Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., nicht Biobran sondern Bion 3 ...


Prima, wieder etwas gelernt: Bion 3 ist eine andere Glaubensrichtung als Bionbran.




> ..., und das ist kein Kartoffelmehl.


Aber es ist ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und damit juristisch ein Nahrungsmittel wie saure Sahne, Tomatenmark oder Kartoffelmehl.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

@Hutschi;

Nachtrag:

 Kosten für rezeptfreie, ebenso wie Medikamente, die dazu dienen, die persönliche Lebensführung zu verbessern wie potenzsteigernde Mittel, Schlankheits- oder Haarwuchsmittel, werden seit der Gesundheitsreform grundsätzlich nicht mehr von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen erstattet.

Hierzu gibt es eine *Ausnahmeliste*. Mistel steht in dieser Liste, Bion 3 hingegen nicht.

Bei den privaten Kassen gelten andere Regeln. Was dort erstattet wird und was nicht, hängt letztendlich vom individuellen Versicherungsvertrag ab. Grundsätzlich werden, denke ich, aber die privaten Krankenkassen den gesetzlichen folgen und diese Leistungen aus ihrem Katalog herausnehmen.

WW

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Hierzu gibt es eine *Ausnahmeliste*. Mistel steht in dieser Liste, Bion 3 hingegen nicht.


Auf Seite 2 der Liste sind all die Ausnahmemöglichkeiten enthalten, die in den Vorgaben nicht enthalten sind. 
Bei Bion 3 handelt es sich um ein apothekenpflichtiges Arzneimittel, welches dem Deutschen Arzneibuch (DAB) entspricht. 

Der wesentliche Unterschied zu Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln besteht in der Fertigung nach dem Deutschen Arzneimittelgesetz, was bei Artikel, die bei Aldi, Lidel, Penny und Co verkauft werden nicht gefordert ist. Andersherum dürfen apothekenpflichtige Arzneimittel im normalen Einzelhandel, also dort nicht verkauft werden.

Nun aber zum Wesentlichen. Bion®3 entspricht dem DAB und kann immer dann wenn das microbiologiosche Gleichgewicht der Darmflora durch ärztliche Therapien dermaßen gestört ist, dass Durchfälle den Flüssigkeitsverlust lebensbedrohlich werden lassen, zur Wiederherstellung der Darmflora verordnet werden. Auch auf Kassenrezept. - Ob der behandelnde Arzt sich dessen, bei all der sonstigen, in knebelnde Bürokratie, bewusst ist, lasse ich dahingestellt. Es gibt übrigens eine ganze Reihe solcher probiotisch wirkender Arzneimittel, die als solche zugelassen sind.

Herzlichen Gruß
Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

@Heribert

Wieder etwas gelernt, Heribert. Dass Bion®3 ein apothekenpflichtiges Arzneimittel ist, wusste ich bisher nicht. Ob deine Aussage in dieser Form richtig ist, konnte ich aber auf die Schnelle nicht verifizieren. 

Gefunden habe ich dazu *dieses*:


> *
> 
> Merck-Produkte bleiben apothekenexklusiv
> 
> *....
> 
> *Thom:* Ich sehe sehr wohl eine gute Chance, sowohl für den Apotheker wie auch für Anbieter innovativer, apothekenexklusiver Produkte in diesem Segment. Wie ich schon erwähnte, sehen wir Bion 3 als genau solch ein Produkt, welches dem Apotheker eine gute Möglichkeit gibt, ein einzigartiges Produkt dazu zu nutzen, verloren gegangene Kunden wieder in die Apotheke zurückzuführen. Wichtig ist hierbei, dass der Apotheker seine Fachkompetenz und den besonderen Einkaufsort Apotheke nicht zum Marktplatz für Billigprodukte macht. Eine Apotheke muss anders kalkulieren als ein Supermarkt und hat somit auch das Recht, sich über Beratungsleistung und entsprechende Produktangebote *im mittleren und oberen Preissegment* zu bewegen. Darüber hinaus kann es meines Erachtens nicht sinnvoll sein, wenn sich Bemühungen der Marktteilnehmer ausschließlich darauf richten, die Preisspirale mit Standardprodukten nach unten anzuheizen.
> 
> ...


Na gut, wenn vielleicht doch nicht apothekenpflichtig, dann doch wenigstens Apothekenpreise  :L&auml;cheln: .


@Hutschi

Also nichts wie hin zu deinem Arzt und deiner Versicherung, Hutschi. Auf diesen Passus der *Ausnahmeliste* musst du dich beziehen:


> *
> 
> Dürfen nicht verschreibungspflichtige Arzneimittel zur Behandlung von unerwünschten Arzneimittelwirkungen (UAW) verordnet werden?*
> 
> Der Arzt kann ein nicht verschreibungspflichtiges Arzneimittel verordnen, wenn es zur Behandlung von schwerwiegenden UAW eingesetzt wird. Als schwerwiegend gelten UAW, wenn sie lebensbedrohlich sind oder wenn sie aufgrund der Schwere der durch sie verursachten Gesundheitsstörung die Lebensqualität auf Dauer nachhaltig beeinträchtigen.


WW

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

> *In beiden Fällen ist im Prinzip mit ausweichenden Argumenten darauf verwiesen worden, dass er ja die Chemotherapie in Anspruch nehmen könne.*


 *Wie kann man in eine todbringende Medizin inverstieren?*
*Beweise:*
*Die Unbehandelten leben länger. Auszug aus dem Buch die Pharma Story"*
*Dr. Hardin Jones, Professor für medizinische Physik und Physiologie an der Berkeley Universität in Kalifornien hat eine Studie über Krebskranke geführt, die den Zeitraum von 25 Lebensjahren umfasst. Er ist dabei zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass unbehandelte* *Patienten nicht früher sterben als die, die die volle konventionelle Behandlung des Wegschneidens-Ausbrennens- Vergiftens genießen, die das medizinische Establishment "anerkennt"; in vielen Fällen leben die Unbehandelten sogar länger. Und - das lässt sich mit* *Sicherheit sagen - sie leiden weniger. Anlässlich eines Seminars der Wissenschaftsjournalisten 1969 teilte Dr. Jones das Resultat seiner Studie der Amerikanischen Krebsgesellschaft mit, wobei er nochmals bestätigte, was er schon 1955 in seinem klassischen Aufsatz über dieses Thema in ,Transactions of the New York Academy of Sciences' (Berichte der New Yorker Akade­mie der Wissenschaften) veröffentlicht hatte.*
*Nach diesem Referat erhielt Dr. Jones viele Briefe von Ärzten, die seine Studie lobten, die übrigens später von drei weiteren Berichten anderer Forscher nochmals bekräftigt wurde, wie eine Einsicht in den Science Citation Index zeigt. Doch nur in einer einzigen Zeitung und* *in einem Kommentar über Gesundheitsfragen wurde davon Notiz genommen. Die strenge Zensur, die das Arzneimittel-Kombinat bei Nachrichten aus dem Bereich der Gesundheit ausübt, - wir werden darauf im nächsten Kapitel zurückkommen - wachte darüber, dass* *derart wichtige Meldungen von der Öffentlichkeit ferngehalten wurden.* 
*Dr. Jones führte aus: "Die Beweise für den Nutzen einer Krebsthe­rapie stützten sich auf systematische biometrische "Irrtümer."*
**Biometrie: die Erforschung der Lebewesen nach ihren Maß- und Zahlen­verhältnissen.*
*Niemand hat das bisher widerlegen können, und die Zahl der Überlebenden ist seither auch nicht gestiegen. Im Gegenteil, Dr. Jones fand zum Beispiel heraus, dass eine Frau mit Brustkrebs ohne konventionelle Behandlung viermallänger lebt. "Patienten, die sich der Behandlung widersetzten, lebten durchschnittlich noch 12 Jahre. Die, die einer Operation oder einer anderen Behandlung zustimmten, dagegen nur durchschnittlich noch 3 Jahre. Es besteht nicht der leiseste Zweifel, dass Radikaloperationen an Krebspatien­ten mehr schaden als nützen."*
*Zu einem großen Teil richtet sich die Furcht vor der Krankheit auf die Schrecken der Behandlungsmethoden, die die Einheit des Kör­pers zerstören und den Patienten schwerstem psychischen Druck und entsetzlichen Schmerzen aussetzen.*
*Eine Operation kann zur Ausbreitung des Krebses führen und das Wachstum der tödlichen Metastasen auslösen. Diese Metastasen werden nach einer Studie aus dem Jahre 1978 von Dr. Michael Feldman und seinen Kollegen vom Weizmann Institut in Israel im Primärtumor gehemmt. Darüber hinaus hat ein großer chirurgischer Eingriff einen schweren Schock zur Folge, sowohl organisch wie psychisch, und bringt auf diese Weise das natürliche Abwehrsystem des Körpers, das mit der Störung in vielen Fällen fertigwerden könnte, noch mehr durcheinander.* *Bestrahlungen hemmen die natürlichen Abwehrkräfte noch mehr; außerdem sind sie bekannterweise selbst krebsfördernd.*
*Die Chemotherapie begünstigt die Entartung der Zellen und ist oft so brutal, dass sie den Patienten tötet, bevor der Krebs es tut.*
*In einer Reuterdepesche aus Kairo über den Tod des ehemaligen Schah von Persien, Reza Pahlevi im Juli 1980, erklärte der berühmte amerikanische Herzchirurg Michael De Bakey, der einer der ihn betreuenden Ärzte gewesen war, in einem Fernsehinterview, dass die Chemotherapie und nicht der Krebs, den sie hemmen sollte, den Tod des Monarchen herbeigeführt hätte. Weiter stand in der Depesche, dass ein anderer Arzt, der nicht genannt zu werden wünschte, erklärt habe, dass die tödliche Infektion erst eingetreten sei, nachdem die ägyptischen Spezialisten beschlossen hatten, die Dosis der chemothe­rapeutischen Mittel zu erhöhen. (La Suisse, 29.7.1980)*
*Es gab wirklich nur noch wenig Hoffnung für den Schah, als er im Herbst 1979 von Mexiko nach New York geflogen wurde, und dort, schon ein kranker Mann, nach sechs Jahren Chemotherapie gegen ein angebliches Krebsleiden von amerikanischen "Krebsspeziali­sten" fest in die Hand genommen wurde.*
*Zuerst entfernten sie seine Gallenblase und empfahlen dann "eine Intensivbehandlung gegen Krebs", wie Zeitungsartikel vom 26. Oktober 1979 berichteten. Die Notiz fuhr fort: "Ein Ärztestab erstattete heute Bericht, nachdem sie dem Schah entnommene Gewebeproben untersucht hatten. Die Diagnose lautete Lymphoma vom Großzellentyp."*
*Wahrscheinlich um sicher zu gehen, dass der Schah es sich nicht anders überlegen und seinen durch Chemikalien und chirurgische Eingriffe traumatisierten Körper einem Arzt einer anderen medizini­schen Richtung anvertrauen würde, der ihn möglicherweise gesund* *gemacht hätte, - was eine Katastrophe gewesen wäre - versicherten die Ärzte dem Kranken, wie ausgezeichnet die offizielle Krebsthera­pie sei, wie am Schluss des Artikels zu lesen stand:*
*Dr. Morton Coleman, der Leiter des chemotherapeutischen Teams, betonte, dass Lymphomas in den letzten Jahren auf die Behandlung angesprochen hätten. , Ein Lymphoma reagiert äußerst empfindlich auf diese Behandlung', sagte er. ,Wir können entschieden etwas gegen ein Lymphoma tun.' (International Herald Tribune, 27.128. Oktober 1979)*
*Wenn jemand die Absicht hätte, einen Menschen krebskrank zu machen, dann müsste er das Opfer folgender Behandlung unterzie­hen: 1) Großer chirurgischer Eingriff. 2) Intensive Bestrahlungen. 3) Massive Chemotherapie. Alle drei Verfahren werden heute bei Krebspatienten, die hoffen, von der offiziellen Medizin mit ihren "anerkannten" Methoden geheilt zu werden, gleichzeitig angewandt. Und sie sind es auch, die der Schah von Persien erdulden musste.*
*Ps. Dieser Artikel stand in einem Buch von 1974 welches jetzt mit der 5.Neuauflage belegt wurde. Die Pharma Story von Hans Ruesch aus dem Hirthammer Verlag*
*Wie wichtig die Vitamine sind steht schon im Buch welches 1937 auf dem Markt kam.*
*Gesund durch Biochemie.*
*Genau diese Erkenntnisse bestätigt auch ein Dr.Rath, ist also nichts Neues! Und auch der Spiegel vom 4.10.2004 in Giftkur ohne Nutzen Und trotzdem wird weiter die todbringende Chemo in den immungeschwächten Körper hineingepumpt.* 

*GW.Schell*

----------


## Norbert52

Hallo GWS,

was soll dieser Beitrag bewirken?!?

Sollen wir uns jetzt von der Schulmedizin fernhalten und versuchen, uns durch die Einnahme von Vitaminen zu heilen??

Hallo Herr Damm,

Als Moderator, der ja grossen Wert auf die Formen und Inhalte legt, würde ich Ihre Stellungnahme (die ich bei Reinardo's "Kriegskinder-Beitrag" immer noch vermisse) jetzt und hier sehr begrüssen.

Gruss,

Norbert

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

Hallo Norbert52




> was soll dieser Beitrag bewirken?!?


[quote]

Sollen wir uns jetzt von der Schulmedizin fernhalten und versuchen, uns durch die Einnahme von Vitaminen zu heilen??


*Nein,* die Schulmedizin hat schon seine Berechtigung. Nur sollte man auch wissen, dass fast alle Krankheiten auf ein Mangel an Vitaminen und Spurenelemente zurückzuführen sind. 
Die Schulmedizin ist natürlich darauf ausgerichtet das die Apparatemedizin weiterhin seinen Stellenwert beibehält. Bei meinen Recherchen habe ich nun feststellen müssen, dass die meisten Mediziner sagen, eine ausgewogene Ernährung tut es auch. Dabei wird aber vergessen, dass der Mensch keine drei Schubkarren voll Gemüse essen kann um seinen Vitaminbedarf zu decken. Die meisten Vitamine werden zudem noch beim Kochen vernichtet. 
Und wenn Sie mein lieber *"Norbert 52"* den fortbestand der Chemo für sinnvoll halten dann ist das Ihre Meinung. Ich habe eine andere Auffassung, wie auch 80% der befragten amerikanischen Ärzte, die nie eine Chemobehandlung über sich ergehen lassen würden. 

Durch die Einnahme von Vitaminen heilen Sie gar nichts, sie stärken lediglich das Immunsystem, damit der Körper selbst in die Lage versetzt wird sich gegen allerlei Krankheiten zur Wehr zu setzen. Immer mehr Studien in diese Richtung bestätigen dies. 
Erfahrungen aus meinem Bekannten und Familienkreis bestätigen dies ebenso. 
Lassen Sie doch die Kindergartenspiele mal außen vor indem Sie nach den Forenguru rufen.




> Hallo Herr Damm,





> Als Moderator, der ja grossen Wert auf die Formen und Inhalte legt, würde ich Ihre Stellungnahme (die ich bei Reinardo's "Kriegskinder-Beitrag" immer noch vermisse) jetzt und hier sehr begrüssen.


 

Wenn ich mich also irren sollte, können Sie mir das nicht auf normalem Wege mitteilen, es kommt mir so vor, als wenn Sie an dem "Geschäft mit der Krankheit" involviert sind. 
Wenn Sie verstanden haben, worauf es bei der Pharmaindustrie ankommt, dann werden Sie die Sache aus einem anderen Blickwinkel betrachten. Machen wir mal die Rechnung auf:
1 Krebspatient der die gesamte Palette an Chemo verabreicht bekommt, kostet der Krankenkasse im Jahr an die 190.000  das sind bei 220.000 Patienten im Jahr 41800000000, -  Wer lässt sich da schon vom Spiegelbericht "Giftkur ohne Nutzen" einschüchtern. Das ist der einzige Grund weshalb die Chemo so Wichtig ist. Wenn man dann noch diese Illuminantengemeinde näher durchleuchtet, wird man feststellen, dass Herr Kunze wie im TV WDR genannt um seine Vitamine kämpft, damit diese erstattet werden, weil er sich selber geheilt hat vom Prostatakrebs (um beim Thema zu bleiben) wird er z.Zeit noch gegen Windmühlenflügen anrennen müssen. Ich wünschte mir mehr @ *Horst K`s* die gewissermaßen eine Vorreiterrolle für eine gerechtere Gesundheitspolitik eintreten im Stande sind. Ein Wunder ist auch, dass der WDR eine solche Sendung gebracht hat, es scheint ein Umdenkungsprozess stattgefunden zu haben?
Nun bin ich auch mal auf die Antwort des Forenbetreibers gespannt.
In diesem Sinne 
G-W. Schell

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

@ Norbert52

Schon damals berichtete der TV Sender folgendes:

News in Kürze vom 14. September 2005 im WDR

Hochdosiertes Vitamin C tötet Krebszellen ab, haben US-amerikanische Forscher in einer Laborstudie entdeckt. Sie untersuchten die Wirkung von Ascorbinsäure an Krebszellen und an gesunden Körperzellen: Durch die Säure bildete sich Wasserstoffperoxyd in den Krebszellen, wodurch sie zerstört wurden. Die gesunden Zellen wurden hingegen nicht geschädigt. Für diese Reaktion muss das Vitamin C besonders hoch dosiert sein; die Einnahme von Vitamin-Tabletten reicht nicht aus. Im menschlichen Körper werden solche Konzentrationen nur durch eine Infusion direkt in die Venen erreicht. Die Forscher wollen nun erste Versuche mit Krebspatienten beginnen.

In Deutschland erkranken nach Schätzungen jährlich rund 400.000 Menschen neu an einem bösartigen Tumor, zugleich werden 210.000 Todesfälle jährlich registriert. Damit sei Krebs nach Herz- und Kreislauferkrankungen weiterhin die zweithäufigste Todesursache, betonte die Präsidentin der Deutschen Krebshilfe, Dagmar Schipanski. Auf Grund der demographischen Entwicklung im Land müsse damit gerechnet werden, dass die Krebshäufigkeit weiter zunehme.

ps.
Das ist doch der Strohalm wonach man suchte.
Heilen Vitamine doch letztentlich den Krebs ?

Aber so ist das nun mal,in Deutschland werden die Leute erst verurteilt und dann spricht man ihnen den Nobelpreis zu!

Villeicht passt Ihnen der Bericht auch nicht, aber das ist nun mal Fakt.
Ein altes indianisches Sprichwort sagt:
Wer die Warheit sagt,der muß ein schnelles Pferd haben.(Ich habe eins)

In diesem Sinne
G.W.Schell

----------


## Harro

*Schnelles Pferd*

Hallo Forumsfreunde, mit diesem Link http://forum.politik.de/forum/showthread.php?t=152041

kommt man wohl dem Stallgeruch etwas näher.

*"Es gibt Menschen, die Fische fangen und solche, die nur das Wasser trüben"*
(Chinesisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HorstK

Beim "Googlen" gefunden:

Dominiks Tod /Lüge und Wahrheit - politikforum.de - Forum für ...Mit freundlichen Grüßen *Günter-Wilhelm Schell* (SchellCom) 

http://forum.politik.de/forum/member.php?u=11538

http://75764.rapidforum.com 

http://www.politikforum.de/forum/sho...t=50147&page=2

*Herr Schell,*

*ich bin nicht der Horst K (Horst Kunze?) für den Sie mich halten.*

*Aus meinem Profil unter HorstK sollte es eigentlich ersichtlich sein!*

*Gruß, HorstK*

*Diese Nachricht lag in meinem Postfach:*

*Ihren Beitrag im Forum "Totkrank und abgeschrieben"* 
Sind Sie der Host Kunze wie im TV gesendet wurde.
Wenn ja, dann haben Sie meine volle Unterstützung und hoffe,dass Ihnen meine Ausführungen gefallen und weiterhelfen. 

Gruß G.W.Schell.......

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Winfried



> Wieder etwas gelernt, Heribert. Dass Bion®3 ein apothekenpflichtiges Arzneimittel ist, wusste ich bisher nicht. Ob deine Aussage in dieser Form richtig ist, konnte ich aber auf die Schnelle nicht verifizieren.


In diesem Fall bin ich mir auch nicht mehr so ganz sicher, ob es in bestimmten Fällen bei GKV Verordnungsfähig ist. Möglicherweise nur deshalb nicht, weil es zu teuer ist und äquivalente Mittel wie Perenterol (besteht ausschließlich aus Hefepilzen) den gleichen Erfolg bringt. 

Bei PKV ist es eindeutig verordnungsfähig. Aber auch hier muss der Arzt den Zusammenhang begründen. Z.B. "Antibiotika-Diarrhoe" oder "Ketoconazol-Diarrhoe". Die Verordnung von sog. Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln ist in Ausnahmefällen auch weiterhin möglich. Immer dann wenn bei einem geschwächten Organismus weitere Einschnitte auftreten, die lebensbedrohend sind oder werden können, ist gezielte Nahrungsergänzung möglich. Genauso werden durch eine Erkrankung hervorgerufene Vitamin- und Elektrolytmangelzustände behandelt. Wie ich schon im letzten Artikel schrieb, der Arzt ist hier in der Ermessenspflicht. 

Worum es hier und bei uns geht, hat in aller Regel mit den von mir aufgezeigten Fällen nichts zu tun. Viele Mitbetroffene wollen über das wissenschaftlich anerkannte Behandlungschema hinaus, ihr Immunsystem durch Nahrungsergänzung verbessern. - Das ist auch o.K. aber über die genannten oder ähnliche Ausnahmen hinaus grundsätzlich nicht verordnungsfähig. Leider ist dem Arzt bei PKV-Patienten ein etwas größerer Spielraum belassen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Günter Wilhelm Schell



> Das ist doch der Strohalm wonach man suchte.
> Heilen Vitamine doch letztentlich den Krebs ?


Wenn Sie per Zufall oder wie auch immer, gestern unser Forum gefunden und sich angemeldet haben, sollten Sie zunächst mal eine ganze Weile hier mitlesen, sich ein Bild von unserer Betroffenheit machen, den Verstand einschalten um vor allem denen zuzuhören, die schon z.T. seit mehr als 10 Jahren ganz gut mit ihrem Untermieter klar kommen. 
Wer ohne wenn und aber hier versucht seine Dogmen los zu werden, der trollt!

Und das am schönen Sonntag
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Schorschel

> ...der muß ein schnelles Pferd haben.(Ich habe eins)


Dann reiten Sie bitte so schnell wie möglich so weit wie möglich von diesem Forum weg...

Ich glaube nicht, dass Werbung für Ihren Dr. Rath hier erwünscht ist, und ob Ihre "Wahrheit" die unsrige ist, bezweifle ich. Meine ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Schnellrechner*

Hallo HWS, was soll so eine alberne Hypothese:

Zitat *HWS:* 1 Krebspatient der die gesamte Palette an Chemo verabreicht bekommt, kostet der Krankenkasse im Jahr an die 190.000  das sind bei 220.000 Patienten im Jahr 41800000000, -  Wer lässt sich da schon vom Spiegelbericht "Giftkur ohne Nutzen" einschüchtern

Sie sind hier im falschen Film, und für alte Kamellen sind wir nicht bereit, unsere nützlicher einzusetzende Zeit zu vergeuden. Suchen Sie sich ein warmes Plätzchen bei Ihren indianischen Freunden.

*"Große Herrscher hielten sich Hofzwerge. Des Kontrastes wegen"*
(Werner Mitsch - deutscher Aphoristiker)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

> *Schnellrechner*
> 
> Hallo HWS, was soll so eine alberne Hypothese:
> 
> Zitat *HWS:* 1 Krebspatient der die gesamte Palette an Chemo verabreicht bekommt, kostet der Krankenkasse im Jahr an die 190.000  das sind bei 220.000 Patienten im Jahr 41800000000, -  Wer lässt sich da schon vom Spiegelbericht "Giftkur ohne Nutzen" einschüchtern
> 
> Sie sind hier im falschen Film, und für alte Kamellen sind wir nicht bereit, unsere nützlicher einzusetzende Zeit zu vergeuden. Suchen Sie sich ein warmes Plätzchen bei Ihren indianischen Freunden.
> 
> *"Große Herrscher hielten sich Hofzwerge. Des Kontrastes wegen"*
> ...


Stimmt das etwa nicht, was ist an der Rechnung falsch. Jetzt mal Tacheles und Butter bei den Fischen und nicht im O-Ton der Pharmamafia verfallen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Prof. Linus Pauling *Das Gesundheitsrezept* *des zweifachen Nobelpreisträgers* 

*Er war doch der Vorreiter des Vit. C und hat mit Dr. Rath überhaupt garnichts zu tun!*

*Ein himmelgrosser Unterschied!*





> Hochdosiertes Vitamin C tötet Krebszellen ab, haben US-amerikanische Forscher in einer Laborstudie entdeckt. Sie untersuchten die Wirkung von Ascorbinsäure an Krebszellen und an gesunden Körperzellen: Durch die Säure bildete sich Wasserstoffperoxyd in den Krebszellen, wodurch sie zerstört wurden. Die gesunden Zellen wurden hingegen nicht geschädigt. Für diese Reaktion muss das Vitamin C besonders hoch dosiert sein; die Einnahme von Vitamin-Tabletten reicht nicht aus. Im menschlichen Körper werden solche Konzentrationen nur durch eine Infusion direkt in die Venen erreicht. Die Forscher wollen nun erste Versuche mit Krebspatienten beginnen.


*Dr. Rath wollte das Institut von Prof. Linus Pauling übernehmen, was ihn nicht gelang!*

Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Ich schlage vor, dass wir diesen Herrn Schell, der an allen möglichen Stellen PR für Dr. Rath macht, hier im Forum ignorieren. Was immer er schreibt - am besten einfach nicht reagieren.

Jemandem, der so




> Mit freundlichem Gruß,
> 
> Ihr Team der Dr. Rath Gesundheits-Allianz
> SchellCom


auftritt, sollte meines Erachtens nicht geantwortet werden, denn damit geben wir ihm wieder die Gelegenheit, seine Sentenzen abzusondern. Soll er doch sein schnelles Pferd nutzen und in den Horizont reiten.

Schorschel

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

Als oberster Frontkämpfer in der pharmaorientierten Lobbyistengruppe.
Sie können nicht anders, das verstehe ich. Oder sind Sie das etwa nicht? 

http://forum.mysnip.de/list.php?20690

*Die Grundsätze der Höflichkeit, des Anstands und dem Respekt gegenüber jedem Diskussionsteilnehmer - egal welche Meinung er vertritt - sind einzuhalten. Persönliche Angriffe, Beleidigungen oder Diffamierungen werden nicht geduldet.*

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

> Liebe Mitstreiter!
> 
> Ich schlage vor, dass wir diesen Herrn Schell, der an allen möglichen Stellen PR für Dr. Rath macht, hier im Forum ignorieren. Was immer er schreibt - am besten einfach nicht reagieren.
> 
> Jemandem, der so
> 
> 
> 
> auftritt, sollte meines Erachtens nicht geantwortet werden, denn damit geben wir ihm wieder die Gelegenheit, seine Sentenzen abzusondern. Soll er doch sein schnelles Pferd nutzen und in den Horizont reiten.
> ...


gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Ihre Aggressivität ggü. meiner Person? Ich wollte mit meinen Beiträgen eigentlich nur helfen...
Der Satz kommt Ihnen sicherlich bekannt vor,oder?

----------


## HorstK

Zitat von Hobby Journalist Schell:

Als oberster Frontkämpfer in der pharmaorientierten Lobbyistengruppe.
Sie können nicht anders, das verstehe ich. *Oder sind Sie das etwa nicht?* 

http://forum.mysnip.de/list.php?20690

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Nein, auch das bin ich nicht! 

Ich würde mal sagen, ziemlich schlechte Recherche Herr "Journalist".

*Ein im Netz (www) verrannter Hobby Journalist.*

----------


## Schorschel

> gibt es irgendeinen Grund für Ihre Aggressivität ggü. meiner Person? 
> 
> Ich wollte mit meinen Beiträgen eigentlich nur helfen...


 
Mein Grund: Ich halte Sie für einen bezahlten PR-Macher, der Geld dafür bekommt, Werbung für den unsäglichen Dr. Rath zu machen. Sie geistern mit abstrusen Beiträgen durch diverse Foren, um verzweifelte Kranke als Kunden für Ihren Auftraggeber anzulocken. 

Auf Hilfe Ihrer Couleur können wir hier in diesem Forum sehr gut verzichten - ebenso auf Ihren Dr. Rath und auf Ihre Verleumdungen von Forumsmitgliedern. Also verschwinden Sie besser genauso abrupt, wie Sie hier aufgetaucht sind.

Schorschel

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

*Analyse von angeblich Betroffenenffice:office" />*
**
*Heribert schrieb:*
**
Wenn Sie per Zufall oder wie auch immer, gestern unser Forum gefunden und sich angemeldet haben, sollten Sie zunächst mal eine ganze Weile hier mitlesen, sich ein Bild von unserer Betroffenheit machen, den Verstand einschalten um vor allem denen zuzuhören, die schon z.T. seit mehr als 10 Jahren ganz gut mit ihrem Untermieter klar kommen. 
Wer ohne wenn und aber hier versucht seine Dogmen los zu werden, der trollt!**
**
*Antwort:*
*Ich habe mir Eure Themen und Berichte mal durchgelesen und komme zu dem Schluss, dass die Mehrheit der Forumsschreiberlinge selber Betroffene sind. Leider sind einige nicht bereit weiter als über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen, nach dem Motto die Erde ist eine Scheibe.* 
**
HorstK schreibt in dem Forum u.a.: 

*Von Caterina Priesner* *Bei dem heute 65-jährigen Werner K. diagnostizierten die Ärzte vor vier Jahren Prostatakrebs. Sein Knochenmark ist mittlerweile durchgängig befallen. Die Hormonentzugstherapie schlägt bei ihm nicht mehr an. Die Metastasen in seinem Knochenmark verhindern sowohl die Blutbildung als auch eine funktionierende Blutgerinnung. Deshalb wäre die Chemotherapie für ihn gefährlich, wie seine Ärzte ihm erklärt haben. Täglich müsste sein Blut kontrolliert werden und gegebenenfalls eine Bluttransfusion gegeben werden - ein großes Risiko. Schlimmstenfalls könnte Werner K. sogar durch die Behandlung spontan verbluten. Diesem Risiko wollte er sich nicht aussetzen, sondern lieber den Rest des Lebens genießen. Werner K. hat sich gegen eine Chemotherapie entschieden, er möchte lieber eine alternative, ganzheitliche Behandlung von seiner Krankenkasse finanziert bekommen. Seine Ärzte haben ihm bestätigt, dass mit schulmedizinischen Methoden bei ihm nichts mehr zu machen sei und es jetzt vor allem darauf ankäme, seine Lebensqualität zu erhalten oder zu verbessern.**Bei der Prostata-Selbsthilfe Dortmund e. V. hat Werner K. von der sogenannten Zellsymbiose-Therapie gehört. Mitpatienten berichteten über gute Ergebnisse. Daraufhin kaufte er sich einige der Mittel, um zunächst einmal Ernährungsdefizite auszugleichen. Seitdem berichtet er über höheres Wohlbefinden und Schmerzfreiheit. Sogar die Opiate, die er vorher nahm, braucht er nicht mehr. Daher leidet er auch nicht mehr unter deren Nebenwirkungen. Sein Arzt bestätigt das. Natürlich möchte er nun die neue, noch nicht anerkannte Therapie ausweiten. Doch seinen Antrag auf Kostenübernahme lehnte seine Krankenkasse ab und verweist auf die herkömmlichen Therapieformen wie Operation, Bestrahlung, Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie.*

Warum schreibt HorstK das ? Will er auch auf Vitamine aufmerksam machen?

http://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/de/aktuelles/de/aktuelles/uks_report/mediadb/Uniklinik_Homburg/Aktuelles/ukhreport/UKS-Report_I-2003/UKS_I-2003_03.pdf

Erhöhter PSA-Wert bedeutet nicht automatisch Krebs
Dem Vorteil der vereinfachten Diagnosemöglichkeit steht jedoch ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Nachteil gegenüber: Ein erhöhter PSA-Wert muss nicht unbedingt Krebs bedeuten. Patienten, bei denen erhöhte Marker festgestellt werden, entwickeln dadurch oft Angst vor einer Krankheit, die sie gar nicht haben. Entzündungen an der Vorsteherdrüse oder gutartige Geschwülste sorgen nämlich ebenfalls für erhöhte PSA-Präsenz. Der Aussagewert des PSA-Werts gilt als umstritten. Laut dem Medizinprofessor Roland Schüle von der Zentrale für Klinische Forschung an der Universität Freiburg ist auch von besonderer Bedeutung, dass der PSA-Wert nur in Deutschland routinemäßig festgestellt wird. In Skandinavien, Großbritannien und in den USA wird auf seine Bestimmung verzichtet.
http://www.br-online.de/umwelt-gesundheit/artikel/0510/02-prostata/index.xml

RuStra schreibt:
so, das wars, die Geschichte des PK-Kollegen Werner Kunze, der die Kosten für Cellsymbiosis-Therapie von der Techniker-Krankenkasse bezahlt haben will. Die TK lehnt mit der Begründung ab, dass sie keine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel bezahlen dürfe. Werner will beim Sozialgericht nun klagen. *Ein echter Mit- und Vorkämpfer! Und kein schlechtes Vorbild - warum klagen wir nicht mehr ??*
Das ist die Frage! 
Mit anderen Worten *RuStra* weil es keine echten Mitstreiter gibt, ich kämpfe seit 94 und möchte nur helfen, und nicht dummes Zeug wie HorstK und Schorschel und andere zu verbreiten. 
**
*Hutschi schreibt*
**
*Cellsymbiosistherapie*

Hallo Rudolf, hallo Horst K., hallo Dieter aus Husum, Dank Euch Allen für diese erschöpfenden Berichte bzw. Erläuterungen über die obige Mut machende Therapie. Das war nach einer Wanderwoche im Vogtland bei Bad Brambach für mich ein gelungener Auftakt, wieder am Forumsgeschehen teilzunehmen. 


Schorschel schreibt:
Mein Grund: Ich halte Sie für einen bezahlten PR-Macher, der Geld dafür bekommt, Werbung für den unsäglichen Dr. Rath zu machen. Sie geistern mit abstrusen Beiträgen durch diverse Foren, um verzweifelte Kranke als Kunden für Ihren Auftraggeber anzulocken. 

Auf Hilfe Ihrer Couleur können wir hier in diesem Forum sehr gut verzichten - ebenso auf Ihren Dr. Rath und auf Ihre Verleumdungen von Forumsmitgliedern. Also verschwinden Sie besser genauso abrupt, wie Sie hier aufgetaucht sind. 

Schorschel

Wenn das mal nicht eine Verleumdung ist. Mein Anwalt sagt ja!
Das was Sie Schorschel betreiben sind böswillige Unterstellungen. Sie können in Ihrem kurzen Leben noch viel lesen, werden es aber nicht begreifen. Was hat den HorstK mit seinem Beitrag sagen wollen. 
Ich zitiere:
*Seine Ärzte haben ihm bestätigt, dass mit schulmedizinischen Methoden bei ihm nichts mehr zu machen sei und es jetzt vor allem darauf ankäme, seine Lebensqualität zu erhalten oder zu verbessern.**Bei der Prostata-Selbsthilfe Dortmund e. V. hat Werner K. von der sogenannten Zellsymbiose-Therapie gehört. Mitpatienten berichteten über gute Ergebnisse. Daraufhin kaufte er sich einige der Mittel, um zunächst einmal Ernährungsdefizite auszugleichen. Seitdem berichtet er über höheres Wohlbefinden und Schmerzfreiheit. Sogar die Opiate, die er vorher nahm, braucht er nicht mehr. Daher leidet er auch nicht mehr unter deren Nebenwirkungen. Sein Arzt bestätigt das.*
*Deshalb wäre die Chemotherapie für ihn gefährlich, wie seine Ärzte ihm erklärt haben.* 
**
*Endlich mal Ärzte die über ihren eigenen Schatten springen.* 
*Was hat den der Werner Kunze bloß genommen ? Nichts anderes als Vitamine Mineralstoffe. Er kann jetzt wieder Rad fahren.*
Schon mal was von Zellular-Medizin oder* Zellsymbiose-Therapie* gehört. Das ist das gleiche Prinzip und Wirkungsweise. Da Ihr Koryphäen schon mal beim *googeln* seit, habe ich hier noch einiges:

http://www.derkampfgegenkrebs.de/index2.html

http://www4ger.dr-rath-foundation.org/

Bitte erst lesen, danach könnt Ihr meckern, auch wenn Ihr aphatisch auf den Namen Dr.Rath reagiert, meiner Frau und mir haben die Vitamine allerdings geholfen wie mehrere tausend Patienten auch. 
Meine Frau benötigt keine 3 Baypässe mehr, das war vor 10 Jahren. Ich wurde von einer Colitis ulcerose geheilt (Mineralstoffe) Im Bekanntenkreis wurde ein 26 Jahre alter Freund meines Sohnes von einem 12 cm im Umfang großes Karzinom an der Speiseröhre geheilt, wo die Ärzte immer noch hinterherlaufen um den Jungen zu operieren. Da gibt es nichts mehr zu operieren, das Karzinom ist weg, nachdem wir ihn von der weiteren Chemo fernhalten konnten. Erst vor drei Wochen fragte ich nochmals nach, lt. angaben des Jungen können sich die Ärzte das nicht erklären. 

*Ihr könnt alle schreiben was Ihr wollt, Ihr seid noch nicht betroffen genug.* Wie schon mal auch in anderen Foren angedeutet Der Krebs wurde bereits schon vor 50 Jahren in den USA erfolgreich versucht zu vernichten aber diese Erkenntnisse wurden gekonnt unter Verschluss gehalten. An der Chemo lässt sich halt mehr verdienen als an den Vitaminen. 
Wer das verstanden hat, diese Zusammenhänge zu erkennen, der hat eine Change wirklich geheilt zu werden.

http://www.nlnv.de/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&idcat=28&idart=135&m=&s=

auch da mal hineinschauen oder beim goggeln mal Vitamin B17 eingeben. Selbst Kliniken arbeiten mit den Vitaminen, *dass sind in Euren Augen sicherlich alles nur Scharlatane. Oder ?*

Bevor ich mich Schorschel aus dem Forum verabschiede erlauben Sie mir bitte noch die Reaktionen auf meinen Bericht zu lesen. 
Danach könnt Ihr Euch wieder gegenseitig hochschaukeln und vor Euch hindümpeln, meine Aufgabe als freier *nicht kaufbarer Journalist war es auch mal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und meine Erfahrungen mitzuteilen.* 
*Darüber ernsthaft zu diskutieren lasst Ihr ja nicht zu. Wie gesagt: Die Erde ist eine Scheibe.* 
Ich verkaufe auch keine Dr.Rath Produkte sonder bin selber ein betroffener, geheilter Nutzer dieser hochdosierten Vitamine.

In diesem Sinne !

Ich bitte auch mein Forum Tacheles nicht zu besuchen, es ist nur für aufgeschlossene Interessenten zugänglich nicht für mutmaßliche Interessensverdreher.

----------


## Schorschel

Was für eine wirre Suada...

----------


## Günter Wilhelm Schell

Ist ist auch zu schwer zu verstehen. Ich schieb schon damals in meinem Forum:
Erfahrungsbericht 
Mein Anliegen war es mich mit meinen journalistischen Kenntnissen und eigenen Erfahrungen in Sachen Krebsbewältigung mit kompetenten Leuten auseinanderzusetzen. Doch meine auf der Naturheilkunde basierenden Erkenntnisse konnten und wollten die mit Scheuklappen versehenden Forenbetreiber nicht einmal zur Kenntnis nehmen. 

Diese Zeilen stehen in der Internet - Aufmachungsseite unter www.krebskompass.de 
Dort steht: 
Der Krebs-Kompass wird von der gemeinnützigen Volker Karl Oehlrich- Gesellschaft e.V. betrieben. 
Seit 1997 ist es unser Ziel, das Internet für Krebspatienten und Angehörige als Informationsquelle nutzbar zu machen. Der Krebs-Kompass soll Sie bei Ihrem Weg durch das Informationsangebot im Internet begleiten und Ihnen dabei helfen, auf dem kürzesten Weg seriöse und aktuelle Informationen zu finden... 

Und genau das ist eine mutmaßliche Lüge. Es ist eben nicht seriös wichtige Informationen vorzuenthalten. Denn zu den aktuellen Informationen gehört auch, dass der Krebs schon vor 50 Jahren hätte besiegt werden können, es aber nicht um des Profites wegen getan wurde, um den eigenen Markt nicht zu schädigen. Ich trug mich also in das Forum ein, und bekam nach kurzer Zeit die Schreibberechtigung entzogen, (für immer) die Gründe wurden nicht mitgeteilt. Es ist ein alter Hut, dass sich seit Jahrzehnten die Natur.- und Schulmedizin in den Haaren liegen. 
Nur nützen wird es keinen an Krebs erkrankten Patienten, sie pfeifen sich weiter die Chemo in den Balg, ohne die Hintergründe genau zu kennen. Fairerweise muß man auch sagen, dass es bei einigen wenigen Arten hilft. Und bei den Arten von Krebs die gar keine sind, da hilft es auch, um die Statistiken nach oben zu frisieren, die Chemo hat doch geholfen. 
Zum Glück hat man im Internet die Möglichkeit diese Machenschaften aufzudecken und in meinem Forum http://75764.rapidforum.com/ der Leserschaft zur Verfügung zu stellen. Wenn dieses Koryphäen-Forum Krebskompass denkt, so die Meinungsfreiheit einschränken zu können und nur das schulmedizinische Denken in den Vordergrund stellen, so sterben mit der Denkweise weiter täglich weltweit 1000 Menschen pro Tag an Krebs. Schade das auch bei diesem Forum der Profit vor dem Menschenleben gestellt wird. 
Mein Grundanliegen ist doch nur, mich mit sachkundigen Menschen über die Erkenntnisse auszutauschen. Man hätte doch dann sagen können, wir Glauben nicht an die weltweiten Studien die auf Vitaminbasis erbrachten Heilungserfolge in Sachen Krebs gemacht worden sind. 

Um so erschreckender ist weiter im Kompass zu lesen: 
Zu den möglichen Spätfolgen der meist aggressiven Chemotherapie gehören Herzschäden, Hörverlust, Einschränkungen der Nierenfunktion, Unfruchtbarkeit sowie Störungen des Nervensystems und das Auftreten von Zweittumoren. Folgeerkrankungen können noch viele Jahre nach Abschluss der Erstbehandlung auftreten. Die negativen Auswirkungen der Therapie müssen frühzeitig erkannt, wenn möglich behandelt und in künftigen Therapien vermieden werden, erklärt Professor Dr. Jörn Beck, Universitätskinderklinik Erlangen. So werden aus Überlebenden Geheilte. 
Ps. Was für eine blödsinnige Erkenntnis. Zu diesen aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg stammenden Giftkur ohne Nutzen hat der Spiegel schon ausführlich berichtet. 


Herbe Verurteilung konventioneller Krebstherapien 
Der in diesem Jahr im Auditorium des Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones in Madrid abgehaltene "Erste Internationale Kongress für komplementäre und alternative Krebstherapien" endete am 15. Mai mit stehenden Ovationen der 1200 Teilnehmer bei der Verabschiedung der Vortragenden. Hunderte von Ärzten (darunter mehr als 100 Onkologen), Biologen, Chemiker, Physiker, Psychologen, staatlich geprüfte Krankenschwestern, Therapeuten, elektromedizinische Techniker, Vertreter zahlreicher Fachlabors und Alternativmediziner sowie weitere Spezialisten verließen den Kongresspalast mit der Überzeugung, dass dieser Kongress - der erste seiner Art weltweit - einen Wendepunkt in der Krebstherapie darstellen würde. 

Für die 1200 Teilnehmer war die Veranstaltung ein voller Erfolg. Für die Vortragenden waren es zwei Tage intensiven Informationsaustauschs. Für die vielen Patienten unter den Teilnehmern waren es Tage der Hoffnung. Die drei anstrengenden Tage - ein Seminar- und zwei Vortragstage - übertrafen die Erwartungen aller Anwesenden. Anders als bei herkömmlichen Kongressen leerten sich die Flure und das Auditorium füllte sich, sobald ein Vortrag begann. Alle fünfzehn Vorträge waren bis auf den letzten Platz belegt. An den Besuch offizieller, von großen Labors geförderter Kongresse gewöhnte Ärzte wiesen darauf hin, dass das Interesse an einem Kongress an der Differenz zwischen der Anzahl der Zuhörer während des ersten Vortrags des Tages und der am Ende des Vor- oder Nachmittags Ausharrenden erkennbar ist. Während bei offiziellen Kongressen die Teilnehmer nach und nach ihre Plätze räumen - und diese anschließend leer bleiben - waren die Vortragenden beim "Ersten Internationalen Kongress für komplementäre und alternative Krebstherapien" ohne Einschränkung in der Lage, die Einzelheiten ihrer Arbeit jeweils vor vollem Hause zu erläutern. Darüber hinaus wurde während des gesamten Wochenendes alle Sprecher jeweils mehrere Male durch lang anhaltenden Applaus in ihren Ausführungen unterbrochen. Am Ende der Veranstaltung erklärten alle, wie überrascht sie vom hohen Standard und medizinischen und wissenschaftlichen Niveau der Vorträge, aber auch der menschlichen Qualität der Sprecher gewesen seien. 
Der Kongress kam zu einer kategorischen Schlussfolgerung: In jedem Jahr sterben weltweit mehr Menschen an Krebs, und trotz der regelmäßig von den großen pharmazeutischen Unternehmen verbreiteten Lügen - unter Mittäterschaft und Ignoranz eines Großteils der Medien - ist klar erkennbar, dass die orthodoxen Krebstherapien - Chemotherapie, Strahlentherapie und operative Behandlung - vollständig gescheitert sind. Alle Sprecher waren sich in ihrer Verurteilung dieser Situation einig. Für sie alle ist deshalb die Zeit für einen radikalen Richtungswandel in der Behandlung dieser Krankheit gekommen, da das aktuelle Testsystem, das nicht in der Lage ist, die unterschiedlichen Umstände in der Situation aller Patienten zu berücksichtigen, und bei dem in vielen Fällen manipuliert wird, nicht länger als alleinige Grundlage für die Therapiewahl zur Bekämpfung von Krebs bilden kann. 
Der schockierende Bericht, mit welchem der Kongress eröffnete, zeigte dies ohne jeden Zweifel. Die Daten vermitteln - betrachtet man sie in ihrer Gesamtheit - ein deutlich anderes Bild als jenes, welches einige in den domestizierten Medien uns aufzwingen wollen und welches nur einen Teil der Wirklichkeit zeigt - und seltsamerweise immer denselben Teil: jenen, der den wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Großindustrie dient. Darüber hinaus wurden die himmelschreienden Lügen jener, die versuchen, alternative Behandlungsmethoden lächerlich zu machen, demaskiert: Es wurde während des Kongresses wissenschaftlich belegt, dass diese in allen diskutierten Fällen nicht nur wesentlich wirksamer waren als Chemotherapie und Strahlentherapie, sondern dass sie außerdem unschädlich waren, also keine Nebenwirkungen zeigten. Und in vielen Fällen wurde dies mit genau den "Waffen" orthodoxer Onkologen belegt: mittels wohl dokumentierter, nicht anzweifelbarer klinischer Tests. 
ZWEI TAGE INTENSIVEN GEISTIGEN AUSTAUSCHS 
Es lohnt, zu erwähnen, dass sich - von Beginn des Kongresses an - viele Patienten und ihre Angehörigen auf der Suche nach Lösungen für ihre individuellen Fälle an Mitglieder der Organisation wandten. Sie alle wurden aufgefordert, bis zum Ende der Veranstaltung zu warten, um selbst zwischen den verschiedenen ihnen verfügbar gemachten Optionen entscheiden zu können. 
Der Kongress begann mit einer extrem gravierenden Analyse der aktuellen Situation in der Krebstherapie. Diese basierte auf Zahlen, die die Entwicklung der Krankheit und das weltweite Scheitern von Therapien mit den Ansichten bedeutender, von den wichtigsten Medien systematisch ignorierter Forscher kontrastierte. Den Einstieg bot Mariano Barbacid , Direktor des Centro Nacional de Investigaciones Oncológicas (CNIO ) und, paradoxerweise, einer der kritischsten Stimmen des gegenwärtigen Systems der Krebstherapie. Vor anderthalb Jahren, bei der Einweihung des neuen Amtes, dem er nun vorsteht, hatte er erklärt: "Fünfzig Prozent aller Spanier werden irgendwann in ihrem Leben an Krebs erkranken, und die Hälfte davon wird daran sterben." 
Tatsächlich sterben in Spanien derzeit fast 100.000 Menschen pro Jahr an Krebs, und dies nur in den Krankenhäusern. Diejenigen, die zum Sterben nach Hause entlassen werden, sind hiervon noch gar nicht erfasst. Die erschreckenden Zahlen, die während des Einführungsvortrages präsentiert wurden, lassen keinen Zweifel über die Wirksamkeit gegenwärtiger Behandlungsmethoden zu. Die Sterberate pro 100.000 Einwohner ist in diesem Land in zehn Jahren um 15% gestiegen. Sie fällt nicht nur nicht - sie steigt an, obwohl versucht wird, diese Tatsache zu vertuschen. 
Dieter Hölzel vom Klinischen Zentrum der Universität München urteilte erst vor ein paar Wochen, dass in den vergangenen 25 Jahren keinerlei Fortschritte in Bezug auf die Überlebensraten von metastierendem Darm-, Brust- Lungen- und Prostatakrebs erzielt wurden - den Hauptkillern, auf die in den modernen Industrieländern 80% aller durch diese Krankheit bedingten Todesfälle zurückzuführen sind. Die Überlebensraten haben sich während der vergangenen Jahrzehnte nicht verbessert. Die heutigen Patienten sterben genau so schnell an ihrem Krebs wie die vor 25 Jahren. Trotzdem steigen die Gewinne der großen Pharmaunternehmen weiter, und dies zu einer Zeit, in der die öffentlichen Gesundheitssysteme am Zusammenbrechen sind. Es kann daher nicht überraschen, dass einige vor klaren Worten nicht zurückscheuen. James Watson, Nobelpreisträger für Medizin 1962 , und gemeinsamer Entdecker der Doppelhelix der DNA und vor zwei Jahren Mitglied des US Joint Advisory Committee on Cancer, hat aktenkundig erklärt: " Das nationale Antikrebsprogramm ist ein Haufen Scheiße." In unserer nächsten Ausgabe werden wir unseren Lesern die vollständigen Enthüllungen präsentieren. 
Die beunruhigende Tatsache ist dabei, dass es unschädliche Therapien gibt, deren Wirksamkeit innerhalb der Wissenschaft heiß debattiert wird und die deutlich bessere Ergebnisse liefern als die herkömmlichen Angebote der Chemotherapie ... aber dies wird den Patienten vorenthalten. Einige von ihnen legten Wert darauf, sich auf diesem Kongress dazu zu äußern. Während des gemeinsamen Mittagessens am Sonntag dankte der Herausgeber dieses Journals den Vortragenden für ihre uneigennützige Kooperation. Er bat sie im Namen des gesamten Teams, zusammenzuarbeiten, um die Informationen, die jeder von ihnen beigetragen hatte, auszuwerten und eine gemeinsame Zusammenarbeit zu erwägen, um die wirksamsten weltweiten Therapien zu finden. Dieser Vorschlag wurde bereitwillig angenommen. 
KREBS - DAS PHYSISCHE SZENARIO 
Man sollte darauf hinweisen, dass die Notwendigkeit, unseren Organismus mit Aminosäuren, Vitaminen und Mikronährstoffen zu kräftigen, bereits vor mehr als vier Jahrzehnten durch den zweifachen Nobelpreisträger Linus Pauling skizziert wurde. Paulings Arbeit wurde von dem Deutschen Dr. Matthias Rath fortgesetzt. 

Dr. Aleksandra Niedzwiecki , Biochemikerin und Executive Vice-President und Forschungsdirektorin von Matthias Rath Inc. in den Vereinigten Staaten und ehemalige Forschungsdirektorin am Linus Pauling Institute of Science and Medicine in Palo Alto (Kalifornien), erläuterte den Ansatz der Zellular Medizin bei der Behandlung von Krebs. Dr. Niedzwiecki erläuterte die Arbeit von Matthias Rath und Linus Pauling für die Kontrolle von Krebs und seinen Metastasen durch Einsatz spezieller Programme für die Aufnahme natürlicher Substanzen wie Vitamin C, Lysin und anderer Mikronährstoffe. Die von Dr. Niedzwiecki vorgestellten Daten, die auf Untersuchungen sowohl "in vitro" als auch "in vivo" beruhen, zeigen, dass das Zusammenwirken bestimmter Mikronährstoffe eine viel versprechende Behandlungsmethode zur Vermeidung von Krebs darstellt, da sie seine Hauptphasen - Metastasenbildung, zellulare Ausbreitung, Apoptose und Angiogenese - ohne toxische Nebenwirkungen beeinflussen kann. 
SCHLUSSWORT UND ENDE 
Gegen Ende des Kongresses war die allgemeine Zufriedenheit unter den Anwesenden eindeutig erkennbar. Selbst diejenigen, die anfangs ängstlich nach Antworten für ihre besonderen Fälle gefragt hatten, verließen die Veranstaltung mit einem Gefühl der Hoffnung und dem festen Entschluss, das Gehörte zu vertiefen, um zwischen den vorgeschlagenen therapeutischen Lösungen wählen zu können. Die Sprecher, die erfreut waren über das angetroffene Niveau professioneller Expertise und in vielen Fällen überrascht über das auf dem Kongress Gehörte, waren bereit, weiterhin Informationen auszutauschen und sogar die diskutierten Technologien in ihre jeweils eigenen Arbeitsumfeldern und Ländern einzuführen (oder dabei zu helfen). Die Organisatoren ihrerseits kündigten für September das Erscheinen eines Buches an, in welchem Informationen über die verschiedenen auf dem Kongress präsentierten Therapien zusammengefasst sein werden. Es wird außerdem weitere Therapien umfassen, die während der vergangenen drei Jahre in diesem Journal vorgestellt worden sind. Als eine Art Koda wurde angesichts der unerklärlichen Abwesenheit der Medien und der Notwendigkeit, zum Erreichen der Öffentlichkeit die Informationskanäle zu erweitern, die Einrichtung eines kostenlosen Informationsdienstes für gesundheitliche Themen mit Namen Mednew über das Internet angekündigt. Dieser soll zunächst anderthalb Millionen Menschen erreichen und wird Informationen zu Fragen wie den auf dem Kongress diskutierten Themen anbieten, die der breiten Öffentlichkeit vorenthalten werden. 

Ps. Über diese Arbeiten und Entdeckungen in Sachen nebenwirkungsfreien Krebstherapien ist es leider nicht möglich mit der Lobbyistengruppe des Krebskompass zu diskutieren. 

Ich bin kein Arzt und auch kein Wissenschaftler, was da aber abgeht stinkt zum Himmel, unschwer kann das auch ein Blinder mit Krückstock erkennen.

----------


## Schorschel

> ...was da aber abgeht stinkt zum Himmel...


Gilt nach meiner Überzeugung ebenso für den von Ihnen propagierten Dr. Rath.

Im übrigen sind wir hier in unserem Forum sowohl schulmedizinisch, als auch bezüglich kritischer Distanz zur Schulmedizin ausreichend und kompetent versorgt. 

Insofern schlage ich vor, dass Sie unser Forum ebenso in Ruhe lassen, wie Sie das für das Ihre wünschen:




> Ich bitte auch mein Forum Tacheles nicht zu besuchen, es ist nur für aufgeschlossene Interessenten zugänglich nicht für mutmaßliche Interessensverdreher.


Schorschel

----------


## Harro

*Redeschwall*

Hallo Schorschel, mit Deinem Hinweis auf "Suada" hast Du den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. Auch durch noch so lange und ermüdende Berichte über euphorische Kongreßbesucher lassen sich durch ständige Wiederholungen keine Überzeugungen herauskristallisieren. Die Geschichte mit dem sog. "Perpetuum Mobile", das es schon längst gäbe, wenn nicht großzügige Spender den Erfinder vorab auszahlten, damit es in der Versenkung für immer verschwindet, ist nicht neu. Der Pharmaindustrie das im Zusammenhang mit der Bekämpfung des PCa zu unterstellen, erscheint mir reichlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Es gibt überhaupt keine Zweifel daran, daß hier im Forum genug Kompetenz versammelt ist, um mit den bislang geläufigen Möglichkeiten die individuell beste Therapie herauszufiltern. Ansonsten sind wir laufend zugänglich für immer wieder neue hilfreiche Erkenntnisse, möchten aber die knappen Zeitspielräume nicht mit alten Hüten oder Zöpfen vergeuden. 

*"Wenn Du vernimmst, dass ein Berg versetzt worden sei, so glaube es! Wenn Du aber vernimmst, dass ein Mensch seinen Charakter geändert hat, so glaube es nicht"           * (Weisheit aus Arabien)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich schlage vor, dass wir diesen Herrn Schell, der an allen möglichen Stellen PR für Dr. Rath macht, hier im Forum ignorieren. Was immer er schreibt - am besten einfach nicht reagieren.
>  Schorschel


Und warum macht ihr das nicht ???

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> Und warum macht ihr das nicht ???
> 
> Gruss Ludwig


Hallo Ludwig,

Du hast ja - wie fast immer - recht...

Ich reagiere deshalb noch, weil ich vermeiden möchte, dass ein Neuankömmling im Forum diese Ergüsse unkommentiert findet und vielleicht meint, dass dies dem Forumsdenken insgesamt entspricht.

Herzliche Grüße in den wilden Osten!

Schorschel

----------


## RuStra

> Er hat mich gerade zurückgerufen.


Es ist einige Zeit vergangen, ich hatte nichts mehr gehört von Werner. 
Auch telefonische war er nicht zu erreichen.
Nun habe ich erfahren, dass es ihm schlecht geht, er liegt im Krankenhaus.

Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*WERNER ?*

Hallo, Rudolf, bist Du im falschen Thread gelandet?

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> *WERNER ?*
> 
> Hallo, Rudolf, bist Du im falschen Thread gelandet?
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Werner ist dieser Thread gewidmet, auch wenns -wie leider üblich- immer wieder zerfleddert und am ende andere Namen im mittelpunkt standen

----------


## Harro

*Habe nicht erschöpfend recherchiert*

Hallo, Rudolf, hatte auf den Seiten 4 bis 6 vieles durchgelesen, um wieder einen Anhaltspunkt zu *Werner z*u bekommen. Jetzt bin ich wieder im Bilde, nachdem ich dank noch intensiverer Suche den eigentlichen Anlaß für diesen langen Thread, der wohl durch Herrn Schell eine Weile dominiert wurde, gefunden habe. Es ist schon eine ärgerliche Situation in unserem Gesundheitssystem. Alles, was nicht bis auf das i-Tüpfelchen exakt nach den Vorgaben abläuft, wird blockiert. Das Wort Kulanz oder ab und zu so etwas Ähnliches wie Menschlichkeit fällt unter den Tisch. Nimm wenigstens meine Genesungswünsche auch unter den ungünstigen Bedingungen von mir für Dein nächstes Telefonat mit.

*"Alt werden, das ist Gottes Gunst. Jung bleiben, das ist Lebenskunst"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------

